# Weekly competition 2009-48



## AvGalen (Nov 27, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R2 U' F' R U' F R' 
*2. *F2 U R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' U 
*3. *F' R2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U R2 
*4. *F' R U2 R' U R' U F2 R 
*5. *R U F U2 R' U R F R' U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 F' D2 F R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' D B2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 R U 
*2. *L' B2 R D2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 U' B' D R F' R U L' D2 B' F2 
*3. *F' D2 U2 F L2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 L D B2 U' L R' B' D2 R D F2 
*4. *U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 B U2 B' R2 F2 U F' L B D L' U2 L B U' 
*5. *F U2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' L2 F D' F L U2 B L2 D' U' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' B U' B2 U2 B Uw U L D2 B' Fw R2 B' Fw F Rw Fw' D2 Fw' L B' Rw' B2 R2 Fw U2 F2 R2 U' Rw U2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L' R B' U2
*2. *Rw2 B' U' B2 L' F' Uw' R D B2 D' B Fw2 L' Uw B' U' B Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 B2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw' R' B Rw U' Rw B2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U'
*3. *U' L R F' L2 Fw2 D2 U2 B F' U L2 R2 U2 Rw Uw2 R' F R B2 Fw' F' R F' U2 Rw' U F' L2 D' U2 R2 D' Uw2 Fw D B2 L' Rw' B
*4. *Rw2 Uw L' B' U Rw' D' Rw' Fw F' Uw2 Fw F' D' Uw2 U' R Uw' F' L Rw2 R2 Uw R Uw2 R2 B' Uw Rw' R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 R Uw' F U' R' Fw
*5. *Uw' L2 Rw2 R Fw2 F' R2 B' F2 Rw U R' B' L2 Uw2 B' F2 Rw F2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw Fw2 D2 F D' B' D' U2 L B2 U' R2 F2 R' D' Uw2 Fw' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw U' Bw2 F' D2 Dw Bw Dw L Bw' Lw2 Fw D R Dw' Rw2 R' Bw F' L' Lw2 Bw' R Fw Dw Uw' R' D B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 F2 Dw2 L2 D L2 Lw' D Bw2 U' Lw' B' L2 Rw2 Dw2 L2 U2 Bw R Dw' Fw' F Lw2 Fw2 Uw
*2. *Rw2 Dw L' Lw' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F2 L Fw' Rw' B2 Rw Fw D2 Dw R' B' Fw2 L' F U Rw' Dw2 R2 F' L2 R2 Dw2 L2 F' R F Uw2 L' Lw B Fw' Lw R Uw2 L2 D' U' Fw' L Bw Fw F2 U' Lw' Uw B' Dw B Dw' Bw R Bw'
*3. *Uw' L Dw R' B' Fw' L Lw' Dw2 R Fw U L2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 F Lw' Dw2 U' Rw' B' Lw2 Fw D2 Dw Lw B2 F' Dw B2 F' Lw Bw2 Rw' R' Fw Lw' R2 Fw' U' F' L2 R B2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 D Dw Uw2 L' Dw2 Uw Bw Lw2 F Rw2 Bw Dw'
*4. *U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw Rw R2 B F' L Bw2 Fw F L B' D F' L2 Dw Rw' D Uw' L R' Uw Rw' R2 Uw' Lw2 Rw D' R D' Dw2 U B' Dw Lw' R2 B2 Bw Fw L2 Lw2 Fw F Dw' U' Fw2 L' D' Dw' U2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 F2
*5. *Lw' Rw2 B2 D2 F' L' B' Lw F' Lw Rw R F R' D' Dw' U' Fw' L' B' U2 L Uw2 F' L2 R Bw Fw' Rw' Fw F' Lw2 Dw B Bw2 D' F2 U' Lw2 Fw Dw L' F L2 Lw2 R Dw' F' Rw2 Bw Dw' U2 Fw R' Fw R Bw L Lw Fw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' B' F' D 3F D2 2B2 F' 3U2 U2 2L' D2 2D2 2L2 2F' 3R 2D U F2 2L2 2D 2U2 3F 2L R' 2D' 2F2 D 3U U 2B' 3R' 2D 3U2 2L' 2R2 2B' U2 F2 D' 3F2 F 3U' L 2U U' 3R' 2D 3U' U L2 2R B' 2F' U2 L 2L' 2R 3F2 2D2 3R' B' 2R' 2D' 3U' U' F' 3U2 2U' F2 D 2U' B' 2F' F' R D2 2B' 2F 3R
*2. *3R2 2R2 B 2D 3R 2B R' 2U' B' F 3R 3U2 F' U' 3F 2D U2 B D 2U' U' F R' F' 2U2 B' F2 L2 2L2 2R2 3F 2D 2B' D 2D2 3U2 2L' B2 D 2B2 3F2 2R 2D 2U 2F' 3R2 D2 2D' 2F 2L 2B2 2F' L F' 2D2 3U' 2U U 2F' 2L' D2 2U L2 2R R2 D2 2F 3R 2B2 3R 3F U' B' D2 2L2 2D2 B2 F2 2U' 3R'
*3. *3R2 3U 2U' 3F D' 2D2 2U2 F 2L D B2 R2 2D R D2 2U2 2B' F2 D 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 2B2 R 3U2 B2 2B 3F2 2L2 D2 F2 U2 2L2 2F2 2R' 2B2 2F2 D2 3F' 2D 2B' L 2L' 2U 2L 3F' 2L2 3R' F2 R2 2U2 3R2 2F 2D2 3U L D L2 2F 2L F2 2R2 2D' F2 2D2 L' 3R 2B L 2R2 2D' U2 2B 2F2 F' U2 2L2 3U2 2U2
*4. *L' D 2B2 F2 2D2 2U 2L2 3R' 2F U2 3F2 3R' 2D 3U2 2R2 B2 2B' F' L' 2L2 B' 3F' 2F2 F 2U 2F2 2D B 2U' 2F2 D' B 3F L 2L' 3R' R 3F' 3U2 B2 U 2B' R' 2U2 L' F' D 3U 2U2 R' B 2B2 2D2 2U' U' 2L' 2D2 U' 2R' 2D 2U2 B 2B2 D 2F 2D2 3F' L2 2L2 3R D B2 R2 3F' 2U' B 2F2 2D 2F 3R'
*5. *3U 2F2 L' F' 2R U2 2R' 2B2 3U 2L' 3R 3U2 2B D U' F' 3U2 U 2L 2B 2R 2U B2 L2 D2 3U L' 2D2 F' 3U2 F D2 2L 3R2 D' 2D' 2U' L' 2L2 2D2 2F2 F2 2R B 3F' 2R' B' 2L2 B F2 U L' 2R 2D' B' 2B2 L' 2F' F2 2R' F2 3R U' 2F 2D2 2U B F' 2L2 3F F' D' 3U U2 2B 2U' 2B2 2D2 2U2 L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 U' 2L 3L 3D' 3L' 2U2 R2 2F D' 2B' D' F2 U L 2L2 R' 3F' 2L2 2D2 2U2 U 3L' 2R' 2B2 3F2 2F R2 3B2 2D F2 L' D2 R2 U' 2B F' 3U' 2U2 L 3R2 R' D2 3D2 3R R 3B' 2L 3D' U2 3F2 F' D2 3L' 2R R2 2U2 L 2D 2L2 3D' R' 2D2 2U 2F F2 3U2 2F 3R 3D' 2U L' 2L 3L' 3R' 2U2 2B2 3B L2 2R2 B' 2R D2 2R2 B 2D2 2L' 3F 2D 3L' 2U2 2B2 2L 3R 3D2 2U L2 3F2 3R 2U2
*2. *2B D2 2D2 3D2 L 2D2 R2 2F' 3R 3B2 F2 3D 2L 3L2 U2 3L' 3F2 2F2 F' 3D 2L2 2R 3U 3F' F' 2U2 3R2 2D2 2B' 3F D B 3B 2R' B' 3F F' 3D2 3U2 2F2 3R2 2B 3D' 2B' 3L B2 3F2 F L 3B' 2F' F2 D' 2R 2D 3D B' 2F' 2D2 2U2 2R2 R U2 3F' U' 3R2 2F 3L2 2B 3R D' 3D 3U L B2 3F' R2 3D L' 3R' R2 3U2 3R R 2D2 3U U2 3L2 3F 3D R 2B' 3F2 L2 3B 2L' 3F2 3L' 2D' U'
*3. *B' R' 2B' 2L D2 F 2L' U 2F' 3R2 D L2 3R' D B' 2R' D2 3U' 2F' 3L' 3R 3U' 3L 3R2 2F2 2D 3F' 3D' U B' 2F2 2D 3D' 2L' 2D 2U U 3L B L 2L' 3R' 2B 2F' F2 3D2 3U2 2U' U' 3R2 2B' F' L D' U' 2B' 2L' 3U 3B' 3R' U' F' 3D' B' L' 3R2 2D2 2R 3F2 3D 2B L 2F 2L2 R2 2D2 U B' 3U' 2U 2F2 F2 3D 2B2 F' 2U U' L' 2B2 2F 3D2 3R' U2 2B 2D 2F' 2L' 3R 2B' R
*4. *3R2 2B2 2U 2B 3F' 3R' 2R' 3B' 3F' F L2 3L2 D' 2L2 D' 3L 3D L' D2 3B2 D L U2 2L D' U2 2F2 2U F R' 2F' D 2D' U' F 2D2 R 3D2 L' 3F2 U2 3B2 L' B 3F 2F 2D 2U2 2L R' D2 B 3B2 3U' 3L' D' 3F 2F' L 3L' U2 3F 2L2 3L' 2U2 B 2D' 3D' U 2R' 2D 3B2 2D 3U2 3F2 R 3F2 2L2 2R2 3B 2F' 3L2 2R2 3U' 3L 3U' 2U2 2F 2D B F2 U 2L 3R' U2 2F 2R' 2B 3F' 2U'
*5. *D 3F2 3L' 3R' 3B' 3U L2 3L2 D' B' 2B' 3D' U 3B 3U 2U2 R2 D2 2R2 2D2 3D2 3L' U2 L R' 2D L2 2L' B' 2F 3R' 2B 3F2 L' 2L' 3L2 2D2 3L' 2R2 3U2 3R D2 U2 2L D' 2B R2 2F' 2L 2B' 2R2 F' 3D' 2U 2R' 3B2 R U2 2B2 2L U' 2R2 2B' 2F U' F' L D' 3D2 3F 2D' F' U' 2F L' 3B L 2L' 3B' 3F 3U' 2R 3D F2 2R2 D 3D 3B' R' 2B2 2L2 3U2 L2 2D2 F D 3F' 2D 2B' 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' U F2 U' F R' 
*2. *R2 U' R' F R' U F' U' 
*3. *R' F' R F2 U R2 U2 R' F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 R U2 F' D U L B2 D2 F' 
*2. *B U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 U B2 F2 L' U F U' L' F' L' R' 
*3. *L2 U2 L2 R F2 L' D2 R B2 F2 R U' R' U' B F U' B' L2 D L' 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 R' B' Fw2 L B2 F2 R D Uw2 U' Rw' B Fw2 F' U' Fw' D2 U' F D Uw' F2 U B' Fw2 F2 D2 B U Rw2 F2 Rw F Rw D L' B' D' Uw'
*2. *L Rw' D2 B F2 R U B F2 Uw L' Rw R' D U L' Rw2 D Uw2 R' B Uw' Fw2 D2 F Rw B Rw Fw Rw R Fw' Rw' U' B Rw U B' D2 L'
*3. *U Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 F' L Rw F' Rw D' U R' D2 Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' U2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' R' B2 F' D' U L' F' D' Uw' U' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R F L2 D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B' Bw L B D Uw' Rw' D' Rw' U F L2 Fw U' Rw2 R B2 R Uw U' Lw' B2 Rw B' Dw2 R' D' U2 Lw Rw Dw B' L2 B2 Dw' B2 L2 D U' Fw' L' Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw B2 Dw2 Fw Rw Dw' Uw' R Uw Lw R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw L
*2. *Uw B' Bw L B D Uw' Rw' D' Rw' U F L2 Fw U' Rw2 R B2 R Uw U' Lw' B2 Rw B' Dw2 R' D' U2 Lw Rw Dw B' L2 B2 Dw' B2 L2 D U' Fw' L' Lw Rw' Bw2 Uw B2 Dw2 Fw Rw Dw' Uw' R Uw Lw R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw L
*3. *F' Uw' U R F' R Dw L' Fw D2 Dw' Rw' B' L' D2 Rw Bw Lw' F R' D2 Dw U' Fw2 R2 Uw L2 R2 F Uw U' B' L Rw2 R Uw2 B2 Bw Lw F2 Uw L' Uw' L2 B2 Dw Bw2 Fw F Lw Bw2 Uw' L' Dw Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 F' D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 F R2 B U2 F' U2 R2 D' L2 D B F' D L' B F' L F2 
*2. *F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 F R2 B2 R' B F' D F2 L D' B F2 R2 
*3. *B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 U B U L R' D' B2 L F2 D2 
*4. *F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' R' D U' B' U L' D' B2 D F' 
*5. *U2 F2 U2 L' R' B2 D2 R F R' D' B D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U' B' R2 
*6. *B2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B2 U' B2 L' F D' U R U2 L2 B U2 
*7. *F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B D2 F L2 U R' B' U' R' F' 
*8. *B R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' R' D U2 L B' D B2 F2 R U B2 F 
*9. *L' F2 R' U2 R D2 L' U2 B2 R D U' F' R D R2 U L B' D2 U' 
*10. *F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B L B2 F2 L B2 U R2 U B U' F 
*11. *L U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 U B' U R' B' L' U B2 R' F2 
*12. *L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B U2 R2 F L2 F' U F2 D B L B2 U2 F' U2 F2 
*13. *F2 D2 L' D2 L F2 L' U2 L' B R U L U R D' L2 F U' B R2 
*14. *L F2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 R D2 L2 R' U R B' U B2 L' D' L2 B2 L2 
*15. *D2 F D2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' B R' B D' R F' L2 F2 R 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U F' D' B' U' L' R B' L2 B F2 D U2 
*2. *D2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R B2 F2 D F U B F' R F U F L' D' 
*3. *B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L' D' R2 F2 R U L F L R D2 R2 
*4. *U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F U' L R D U F2 L U F R2 
*5. *L2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' L' D' B' U' L2 F' D2 B U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F L B2 D' R' F L' D' U' 
*2. *L2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F D' R' B' U2 L F2 L2 U F U2 
*3. *U' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 F R2 D' F2 D L D F R' F U R' 
*4. *R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L F' L' D2 R' F' 
*5. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U' F R2 B R' F L' D' U2 R2 B' F 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R F2 L' U2 L' D L' R D' U' R2 B U'
*2. *U' B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 B2 L D R B' L' D' U L U F U2 
*3. *B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 U' B2 U F L R D L2 F2 U' F2 U' 
*4. *B' D2 B D2 B' L2 F R2 B' U R D2 L' B2 F L B' L U' F2 D' 
*5. *F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 B2 D2 L R' B' D' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R' D U' B U2 R U' F L2 U2 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R' U' R F2 U2 R' F' U' 
*3. *R D2 U2 R F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' D R2 F2 D' R' B' F2 U' 
*4. *U' B F D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' U' Rw R2 Uw2 B2 F2 L2 R2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 F Uw2 U2 Fw F2 D2 Fw' F L R' B F' U' B D' Uw Rw Uw' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' F2 R U' F U2 F2 U' 
*3. *R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 F2 L U2 F2 U R' F' R2 B F D' L' F R U 
*4. *R B' Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw' F R2 Uw L2 R2 D2 Uw2 L U' R' D2 Uw2 Rw' U2 L' F2 Rw Fw2 F' L R2 U2 Rw U' B Fw2 L' Rw' F U2 L' Fw'
*5. *Fw' Dw' U' B' R' Bw D F D2 Dw' Fw L' B2 D' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Uw' L' R' Fw' L' D2 Rw2 D' Bw' F R D2 U L' Lw' U B L' R D' B Fw L Rw' Dw' Uw L' D Lw Fw2 F' L Lw' Rw Bw' Rw2 Bw Rw2 F' Uw Lw2 Uw' L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' U' R L' U R' B' R' B R' U' u r l' b 
*2. *U' R' L' R L' U L' U L B L B U' B L U' R u r l 
*3. *U R L U R' U L' U' L' B' U l' b 
*4. *L' R' U' R' U L R' U L B L B U' B L R' u r' b 
*5. *R L' U L U' R L' B L' R' B' R' L' U R u' r b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-4) (0,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (0,2) (6,0) (2,4) (0,1) (2,0) (-4,1) (6,4) (0,2) (2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0)
*2. *(-5,-4) (0,-3) (6,4) (5,5) (-3,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (-4,1) (6,0) (3,3) (6,0) (-5,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (-2,0)
*3. *(4,-1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,4) (0,5) (-2,2) (2,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (-1,2) (0,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-4,0)
*4. *(0,6) (3,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (6,3) (1,2) (0,3) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-1,1) (6,2) (0,3) (0,2) (2,0) (1,4) (-4,0)
*5. *(-3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (0,4) (2,0) (6,0) (6,2) (3,4) (0,3) (6,4) (5,0) (-3,2) (6,4) (6,4) (-2,0)


----------



## Faz (Nov 27, 2009)

2x2: 4.88, 5.14, 4.79, 2.51, 4.72 = 4.80
wtf was that
3x3: 10.49, 10.66, 15.61, 11.81, 7.45 = 10.99
Pretty crap. Last one was OLL skip


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 27, 2009)

*Junwen Yao *
SPEEDSOLVING.COM Weekly Competiton #48

*2x2x2:*
*1 (7.18)*
2 6.38
3 6.61
*4 (4.52)*
5 6.00
*Average:6.33*

*3x3x3:*
1 19.72
*2 (19.13)*
3 20.21
*4 (20.27)*
5 19.81
*Average: 19.91*
Pretty good.cuz I trying six color-side to solve. Like Feliks! Wonderboy.

*4x4x4:*
1 1:17.11
2 1:17.15
3 1:14.31
*4 (1:17.19)*
*5 (1:14.21)*
*Average: 1:16.19*
i SUCK！！


*Pyraminx:**1 (14.16)*
2 11.91
3 11.83
4 12.56
*5 (10.52)*
*Average:12.10*


*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1:39.06*
yeah...PB!!!


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 26.84, 25.96, 28.13, (41.40), (23.88) = 26.98
The 41.40, I had to completely redo F2L. The 23.88 was a rotation-less F2L. Decent average for me.

Will do 4x4x4, 3x3x3 BLD and Megaminx later probably.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 19.51, 11.21, 11.95, 14.20, 12.98 = *13.04*
Oh blow.

*3x3:* 24.79, 31.32, 33.12, 28.34, 26.48 = *28.71*
Rather happy.

*2x2 BLD:* 2:19.64, DNS, DNS = *2:19.64*

*3x3 OH:* 1:28.43, 1:14.87, 1:03.56, 1:32.81, 1:04.92 = *1:16.07*


----------



## Yichen (Nov 27, 2009)

Yichen: haha first page!……
2x2x2: 4.61
4.84, (5.51), (3.31), 4.22, 4.78

3x3x3: 19.13
(18.27), 19.14, 19.18, 19.06, (20.74)

4x4x4: 1:37.49
1:40.33, (1:40.59), (1:31.71), 1:35.40, 1:36.74

3x3x3 One Handed: 39.05
*This is my PB!!!!!!*
39.88, (35.78), 39.86, 37.41, (41.58)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:10.01


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 27, 2009)

*222*
avg *5.64* pretty good for me
5.12, (6.31), (3.94), 5.77, 6.04

*333*
avg *16.49* normal average
(14.91), 16.86, 15.47, (17.28), 17.14

*444*
avg *1:31.43* hope to be sub 90 :|
1:31.72, (1:22.53), 1:34.31, 1:28.25, (1:35.17)

*222 BLD* easy
*30.92*, 56.31, dnf

*333BLD*
*3:25.06*, dnf (do something wrong while solving edges), dnf (forgot the memo :G)

*333 MTS*
avg *1:57.94*
1:54.39, (2:37.50), 2:04.19, (1:42.78), 1:55.24

*234* nice 4x4 solve
*1:42.75*


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2x2*
Average: 7.50

1. 8.17 
2. 9.13 
3. 6.21 
4. 5.46 
5. 8.54 


*Square-1*

Average: 1:01.65

1. 50.38 
2. 1:17.80 [Parity]
3. 33.00 
4. 1:11.76 [Parity]
5. 1:15.29 [Parity]

*3x3x3*

Average: 25.92

1. 24.56 
2. 25.88 
3. 25.35 
4. 26.97 
5. 26.86 


*Magic*

Average: 1.58

1. 1.61
2. 1.63
3. DNF
4. 1.53
5. 1.55


----------



## mande (Nov 27, 2009)

2x2: 6.58, (6.24), (9.74), 6.45, 8.83 = 7.29
Comment: Quite good

3x3: (16.89), 18.66, (23.43), 18.61, 17.70 = 18.32
Comment: Cool!

3x3 OH: (DNF), 35.38, 37.83, (34.42), 43.96 = 39.06
Comment: Massive pop on the first solve on the OLL, had it not popped, would have been around 35s. Ok average.

3x3 BLD: 2:33:68 (1:15), DNF (3:22), DNS = 2:33:68
Comment: Good solve, but my BLD form is terrible now.

3x3 MTS: 1:09.01, 1:15.19, (1:07.10), (1:25.66), 1:18.67 = 1:14:29
Comment: Very good, but I'm still waiting for that elusive sub-1 single!


----------



## Edam (Nov 27, 2009)

_3x3_- (18.56), (16.86), 17.77, 18.16, 17.83 = *17.92*
_4x4_ - 1:31.05, 1:33.55, (1:40.84), 1:28.16, (1:27.78) = *1:30.92* kinda sucky, changed the way I do edges about 2 days ago from E to M slice and still trying to get used to it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.55, (4.35), 5.88, 5.84, (59.92) = 5.42
_Pretty bad _

*3x3:* (17.84), (13.35), 15.29, 14.51, 14.95 = 14.92
_Hmmm... sub-15._

*Pyraminx:* (12.18), 9.90, 11.80, 11.50, (4.90) = 11.07
_WTF2L?! non-lucky single PB! 3 move centers + 2-flip for 1 piece on FL and for one on LL  Perfect solve!!!_

*3x3 OH:* 31.99, 31.90, (34.91), (23.92), 28.96 = 30.95
_PB single and average! My previous PBs were 27 and 33  23.92 was OLL skip, the other sub-30 was NL _

*4x4:* 1:12.53, (1:05.21), 1:16.54, (1:30.33), 1:06.77 = 1:11.95
_Worse than avg, but okay._

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:10.41, DNF = 1:10.41
_Solved with my own method _

*2-3-4 relay:* = 1:33.69
_Not too bad I guess..._

*5x5:* 2:24.01, (2:37.83), 2:22.41, (2:16.26), 2:20.44 = 2:22.29
_Normal average, I want it to be 0.07 faster _

*Megaminx:* 2:06.24, (2:06.99), (1:48.24), 1:49.95, 2:01.69 = 1:59.30
_Phew... sub-2 _


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2x2: 8.59*
9.32,  (8.09), 8.36, (9.79), 8.10
Comment: Meh, it's okay. I did this before warming up.

*3x3x3: 21.79*
(19.60), 21.80, 22.60, (25.72), 20.98
Comment: Pretty good.

*4x4x4: 1:50.09*
(2:10.49), 1:43.29, 1:54.79, 1:52.19, (1:32.18)
Pretty good, I haven't solved a 4x4 for a while.

*5x5x5: 3:13.69*
3:12.31, 3:13.34, (3:08.03), (3:28.76), 3:16.44
Comment: Happy with this, new PB average.

*6x6x6:*

*7x7x7: 15:25.07*
15:04.18, (13:05.24), (16:59.24), 15:24.46, 15:46.57
Comment: Pretty good, took a minute of my old time.

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 44.68 *
44.68, DNF, 53.97
Comment: Not sure if this is right, just what's off of Cubemania. I'm pleasantly surprised at my times, First try at 2x2x2 BLD.

*3x3x3 One Handed: 1:16.91*
1:16.87, 1:21.52, (1:21.91), (1:05.43), 1:12.34
Comment: Pretty good, I never do one handed so I'm surprised I did so well.

*3x3x3 Fewest moves: 50*
Comment: Pretty good.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:33.02 *
Comment: So close to sub-2:30.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:55.00 *
Comment: Yay! Sub-6.

*Square-1*
6:23.09,


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2*: 7.55 (6.44) 7.17 6.95 (7.73) => 7.22

*3x3*: (20.64) (23.42) 22.91 21.92 20.81 => 21.88

*3x3 OH*: 44.05 50.45 (53.36) (40.00) 48.67 => 47.72

*Magic*: (1.73) 1.53 1.72 (1.36) 1.45 => 1.57


----------



## Micael (Nov 27, 2009)

*3x3x3BLD*: 2:01.05 2:19.44 5:24.21 = *2:01.05*
On the last one, I successfully recovered from a mistake.
*4x4x4BLD*: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
Not so funny.
*Multi*: 11/12 (55:32) = *10* memo 39:55
As usual, I got nervous on the very first cube I solved (last memorized) and I shoot twice at the same place because I was solving too fast and a bit unconsciously (the first shoot was not really "conscious" and I got a doubt). After the first cube I can calm down, but mutilBLD is still a big mental rush for me all the way. I like it so much.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 27, 2009)

claim the place 
*CUBES*


_2x2_
4.00 (hmm - 3.995 cos I use online pepkin's stoper)
4.51
4.60
(1.83) (just found a nice execution - combined with solving OLL and got nice PBL just for hand)
(4.73)
average: 4.37 (hmm - nice single solve gave me 4.00 into average)

_2x2 BLD_
18.27 + 2 = 20.27 (scramble just for speedblind)
31.35 + 2 = 33.35 (lol hitted CLL)
DNF
best: 20.27 (ALL my 2x2 BLDs are SPEEDBLIND!)

_3x3 BLD_
DNF (Parents...)
DNF (Parents again...)
4:04.99 (no parents so I finally sped up )
best: 4:04.99 (good for me. need to find some time for practice and memo change)

_3x3_
13.47
15.21
(17.80)
(11.75)
14.90
average : 14.53 (lol a day before with 7x7 today no warmup  got almost all plls very fluent. Best with pll U)

_3x3 OH_
27.16
(20.36) (Avoided OLL consciously)
(27.93)
22.52 (PLL Y with fast F2L)
26.83
average: 25.50

_4x4_
51.71 (OLL Parity + PLL U)
(59.83) (Same OLL case)
56.88
55.34
(49.66) (Full step.)
average: 54.64 (fast enough huh  maybe 1st place again? )

_5x5_
(1:48.21)
(1:29.09)
1:40.15
1:44.75 (just realized that must be faster than 1:38 on last solve in order to win 5x5)
1:37.00 (24.xx centers 1:10 pairing, bad cross with pll G)
average: 1:40.63 (probably PB in avg ^^)

_6x6_
2:58.11 ( wow  )
3:23.08 ( hmm ...)
2:56.06 (Double Parity - Hartal rox !)
3:23.08 (lol got the same time)
3:11.68 (Double Parity)
average: 3:10.96 (Decent. Gonna last some time )

_7x7_
5:07.80
5:09.42
(5:14.68)
5:13.09
(5:00.39) (aww so close to sub 5 )
average: 5:10.10 (still practising along with 5x5 )


*OTHERS*


_Pyraminx_
(9.83)
7.00 (awesome! especially with 3+2 and nice sune execution)
(6.08) (love my sometimes skippy method  which is an almost full 4 edge-at-a-time finish)
7.88 (hmmm... why I'm so fast? 2-edge-flip and fluent FL - what like the most)
8.63 (hmm... that could be a sub-7 but too long AUF which was confusing for me)
average: 7.84 (no practice be4 the pyraminx and Scrambles were so easy...)

_Square-1_
20.08 (Full stepped)
(32.12) (lol (btw i forgot the order so i had put the worst time as the second))
(19.08) (Biggest skip ever got on any kind of competition and got a parity...  skipped the EO CP and the bottom layer - EO intentionally)
26.23 (when i Dropped the cube after i accepted the time got 5 caps fallen off)
20.91 (hehe fast!)
average: 22.41 (hell fast  very below my recent mean of 100)


*FUN EVENT*


_3x3 Match The Scramble_
1:09.93
1:10.17
(DNF) (realised that the Edge orientation had a parity )
1:37.83 (the same but could'nt DNF 2nd time)
(58.65) (Got that on Video!)
average: 1:19.31 (next time i'll do sub 1:05 !)

_234 Relay_
Time: 1:14.63 (not so hard.)

_2345 Relay_
Time: 3:02.41 (aww pll G on 5x5  Parity on 4x4 with again PLL U  nice solution on 2x2.)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2009)

Micael said:


> Micael Boulet
> *3x3 MultiBLD*: 11/12 = 10 in 55:32 [39:55]
> As usual, I got nervous on the very first cube I solved (last memorized) and I shoot twice at the same place because I was solving too fast and a bit unconsciously (the first shoot was not really "conscious" and I got a doubt). After the first cube I can calm down, but mutilBLD is still a big mental rush for me all the way. I like it so much.



I can understand that you like it, with those tremendous results you have.
Very very good. Nice for Mike to have some competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Micael Boulet
> ...



Umm, I can't go that fast! It takes me that long for 11. I'm not sure I'll get to try a big one this week, but if I do, I'll have to try 11, just so I have a chance.

Very very nice, Micael! You're very good!


----------



## Micael (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks.

Mike, I have a question for you: How can you memorize a 7x7x7 faster than 10 cubes? Correct me if I am wrong, but a 7x7x7 is about 10 cubes regarding the amount to memorize?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



Well, you could do 10/10 faster than him, that's okay too 

Very nice, Micael! Keep going! I see a WR coming


----------



## Toad (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.07, (6.58), 7.30, 6.66, (10.67) =*7.01*
last solve fail, other than that, ORTEGA FTW 

*3x3:* 30.79, 33.73, (34.17), (22.30), 32.72 =*32.41*
I got a pop on every solve other than 1... What a dire average 

*3x3 OH:* (58.80), 55.80, 45.21, 55.88, (43.31) =*52.30*
Meh... Not bad, not great.

*4x4:* 2:05.29, (DNF - 1:57), 2:14.76, (1:59.57), 3:29.62 =*2:36.56*
First sub2 single!! DNF ruined the average though!! 

*2 - 4 Relay: 3:13.12*
Did OLL Parity alg. at the end instead of PLL one so had to undo it and everything... Other than that was alrite 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:43.44 =*1:43.44*
Stupid risk taking... Atleast one was successful lol

*3x3 BLD:* DNF (6:30), DNF (7:50), DNF (9:40) =*DNF*
Really annoyed - Stupid mistakes... Only just learnt it though but still 

*Pyraminx:* 12.43, 9.65, 11.79, (12.57+), (8.18) = *11.29*
Tips still bad (hence +2) but I'm improving


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 27, 2009)

2x2bld: 36.15(speedBLD) 26.38(Old Pochmann) 1:06.90(BH)


----------



## Wasil (Nov 27, 2009)

*2x2*:
1. 14,42
2. 16,09
3. (5,92)
4. (16,25)
5. 12,91

Average: 14,47 (fail, fail, fail)

*3x3*:
1. (24,20)
2. 26,16
3. 24,66
4. (26,94)
5. 24,83

Average: 25,22

*4x4*:
1. (2:18,53)
2. (3:01,45)
3. 2:32,89
4. 2:20,01
5. 2:23,06

Average: 2:25,32

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*:
- 3:12,72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2009)

Micael said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Mike, I have a question for you: How can you memorize a 7x7x7 faster than 10 cubes? Correct me if I am wrong, but a 7x7x7 is about 10 cubes regarding the amount to memorize?



The number of pieces for a 7x7x7 is 212, where 10 3x3x3's is 200. So at first it seems like it would be worse. But I definitely find it easier. I guess one thing is that there tend to be quite many centers already solved, which probably cuts down the number of pieces below 200. The other thing is that there aren't so many special cases to deal with. With 3x3x3, you have to deal with flipped edges and/or twisted-in-place corners. They take up a significant amount of my time. For 7x7x7, none of that is there - it's all very smooth and straightforward.

I think it's also true that simply having to manipulate that many cubes makes it tougher for me. I do wonder if that means that if I would just stop reviewing along the way, maybe I could speed up on multi? I may try that next time. I keep hoping I'll eventually find a way to speed up to catch up to everyone else.

Anyway, really nice job on that 11/12!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 27, 2009)

I did these late last night/ early this morning just didn't put 'em down from cubemania cause I was so tired. Right now I can't get good OH at all.
oh
*30.31*
30.66, 32.08, 28.19, (37.50), (26.16)
Comment: Done while I was tired but it didn't affect me. Pretty normal average but now I'm in this freaking slump!

3x3
*16.20*
(19.21), (11.51), 16.33, 15.00, 17.27
Comment: Inconsistent, all nl. 11.51 was just blazing through  other than that maybe a little better than mediocre.


----------



## ero'2x (Nov 27, 2009)

*5x5x5*
5:	03:10.57	x
4:	03:39.29	x
3:	(03:09.51)	x
2:	(03:49.70)	x
1:	03:15.92	x
avg=03:21.xx

*3x3x3*

5:	00:34.15	x
4:	00:34.34	x
3:	00:40.03	x
2:	00:32.59	x
1:	00:45.73	x
avg=00:36.17
holy crap.....


----------



## PM 1729 (Nov 28, 2009)

*3x3x3 bld*: 1:44.87, 2:56.83 , DNF =*1:44.87*
Comment: PB !Yay.Second solve had bad recall delays .The first solve made me go really fast on memo on the second and third causing recall delays.Third one was 2:18 .


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

Magic: 1.00 1.00 1.00 1.02 0.97 = 1 avg


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 28, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.39, 3.82, *2.51*, 4.68, *5.33* = *4.30* -_ Quite lucky I guess.._
*3x3:* 10.80, 12.97, *15.21*, *10.75*, 10.81 = 11.53 - _wow, weird average.._
*4x4:* 51.20, *50.68*, 1:02.78, 1:00.87, *1:06.26* = *58.28* - 7/10 parities -.-
*5x5:* *1:29.07*, *1:56.49*, 1:50.80, 1:31.64, 1:46.98 = *1:43.14 *- _LOL, what the hell?  1:29 is PB, then I choked._
*6x6:* *3:51.83*, 3:20.48, 3:26.88, *3:16.19*, 3:38.02 = *3:28.46* - 8/10 parities.
*7x7:* 5:53.36, *6:27.79*, 6:20.80, 6:13.24, *5:41.01* =* 6:09.13* _- Wow! PB single and average._
*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 BLD:*
*Multi BLD:* 
*3x3 OH:* 27.48, *24.68*, 26.62, 29.01, *33.58* = *27.70*
*3x3 MTS:*
*3x3 WF:*
*3x3 FMC:*
*2-4 relay: 1:18.31*- _nice  _
*2-5 relay:*
*Magic:* 1.56, 1.66,* 1.75*, 1.56, *1.52* = *1.59*
*Megaminx:*
*Clock:* 14.48, *18.00*, 14.73, 17.25, *12.56* = *15.48*
*Pyraminx:* *9.69*, 6.00, *4.72*, 6.17, 6.81 = *6.32*
*Square1:* 21.00, 16.98, *13.35*, *25.64*, 21.29 = *19.75* - _Two lucky solves. Only 1 parity._


I'll see if I do them all..


----------



## Lumej (Nov 28, 2009)

Lumej:

*2x2:* (21.56), 15.41, 15.78, 16.40, (14.06) = 15.86
*3x3:* 26.97, 26.25, 24.09, (27.29), (22.35) = 25.77
*4x4:* 1:47.15, 1:51.80, (1:45.42), (2:14.94), 2:05.89 = 1:54.95
_first sub 2 avg =), and PB single_
*5x5:* (4:49.10), 3:38.47, 3:46.37, (3:33.56), 4:29.85 = 3:58.23
_First sub 4 avg..._
*7x7:* (12:22.25), (14:18.25), 13:17.94, 13:39.14, 13:11.65 = 13:22.91
*2-3-4:* 2:56.97
*2-3-4-5:* 9:02.60
_messed up the parity alg on the 5x5, had to redo some centers and edges..._
*3x3BLD:* 12:10.29 (8min), DNF, 12:47.45 (9.3min) = 12:10.29
_This is my first time doing blind again after ... maybe a couple of months. I had one sucess, then I stopped, since I was scared to DNF, then I tried again, DNFed... stopped, and now I tried it again. It's worth it, the feeling of seeing a solved cube when I open my eyes is so cool =)
The second one had 4 edges wrong_
*3x3oh:* 1:44.61, 1:21.41, 1:21.79, 1:01.85, 1:15.70 = 1:21.02
*3x3ft:* (DNF), 8:02.62, 10:18.57, (5:29.14), 5:52.07 = 8:04.42
_On the first solve my cube popped on the last turn....6 pieces.... grrr... _
*MTS:* 2:38.96, (4:50.11), 2:29.09, 3:49.05, (2:10.92) = 2:59.03
*Megaminx:* 4:30.26, 4:28.44, 4:25.73, (5:08.25), (4:23.52) = 4:28.14
*Clock:* 32.75, (41.53), (31.56), 32.60, 39.43 = 34.93
*Sq-1:* 1:57.89, (1:40.33), 2:41.83, (4:01.49), 1:45.97 = 2:08.56
_no parity at all, but still incredible inconsistent..._


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Nov 28, 2009)

2x2 [8.83] 6.76 (5.30) 7.19 6.72 Avg6.89
not so good
3x3 22.37 [24.37] 21.65 22.14 (19.83) Avg22.05
ok
4x4 1:25.71 1:31.45 [1:55.68] (1:21.96) 1:39.69 Avg1:32.28
5x5 2:43.13 2:37.26 [2:50.57] 2:40.13 (2:31.99) Avg2:40.17
7x7 8:57.35 (7:58.51) [9:10.87] 8:47.87 8:44.53 Avg8:49.92
single&average PB
2x2bld 1:02.14 48.53 (43.87)
3x3bld 2:42.22 2:46.94 (2:35.20)
3x3oh 1:07.88 [1:14.88] 1:09.91 1:08.30 (53.55) Avg1:08.70
not good at oh
3x3ft 3:30.15 3:37.72 (2:54.96) [4:03.80] 3:11.25 Avg3:26.37
3x3ms 1:30.43 [1:41.39] (1:16.42) 1:22.51 1:20.23 Avg1:24.39
234relay 2:17.07
2345relay 4:34.57 (pb)
Pyra 10.73 10.71 (10.17) 11.30 [11.89] Avg10.91
Mega 3:08.77 3:10.76 [3:15.29] 2:51.37 (2:49.59) Avg3:03.63
SQ-1 [35.22] (29.80) 31.84 35.18 31.15 Avg32.72 
Multi 3/3 16:52.57(pb)


----------



## joey (Nov 28, 2009)

3x3: 13.94 13.25 13.52 (12.90) (14.72) => 13.57
Bad, not warmed up.
(47.58) 55.47(P) (60.38) (P, text from charlie) 59.19 58.81 => 57.82
Baaaad. I did my first 3 solves in a row.. but the last two I had several hour breaks (I was busy) in between them, so didn't have warm hands.


----------



## salshort (Nov 28, 2009)

*3x3x3*: (22.44) (38.10) 33.29 35.19 34.67 = *34.38*
owch.

*3x3x3 OH*: 1:15.98 58.76 56.79 (54.09) (1:17.78) = *1:03.84*

*Pyraminx*: 13.09 13.28 12.58 (13.86) (8.52) = *12.98*


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 28, 2009)

*2x2:* DNF, 16.98, (7.38), 11.39, 8.86 ...12.41 avg ....should have just dnf'd the second solve.

*3x3:* 25.53, DNF, 23.64, (20.80), 23.26 ... 24.14 avg 

*Pyraminx:* DNF, (11.61), 26.97, 19.89, 15.95 ... 20.94 avg 

*3x3 blind: * 6:21.69, 5:24.55, DNF

Notes: First solve was done in a library, so I had to turn it really slow in order to be quite...I just couldn't wait till I was home to solve


----------



## blah (Nov 28, 2009)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:17.86, 1:08.80, 1:13.02 = *1:08.80*

First three attempts since Thankscubing. I think my accuracy's pretty good for now. But I need to switch to a new method 

----------

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 10:19.40

NOOO! I wanted to Stackmat this so badly  Non-Stackmatability aside, this attempt is *three* times as fast as the best 4/4 time in the WCA database  And it beat *all* the 3/3 and 2/3 times, too. I think I deserve to be proud of this 

By the way, this is my first 4/4 after two 12:xx failures (both 3/4)  I think I've come up with a pretty sweet memo method for multiBLD, so now all I have to do is switch to R2...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 28, 2009)

Michael Eskine
*2x2x2:* (18.85), 12.90, (9.08), 14.04, 17.71 = *14.88*
*3x3x3:* 40.18, 42.36, (45.73), 43.95, (36.96+) = *42.16*
*4x4x4:* 2:50.82, (2:03.88), 2:50.67, (3:16.02), 3:11.60 = *2:57.70*
(damn! Way slower than my current average)
*5x5x5:* 4:25.79, (4:57.86), 4:35.91, (4:19.55), 4:22.25 = *4:27.98*
*6x6x6:* (11:50.66), 9:31.22, (8:04.01), 8:25.65, 10:14.56 = *9:23.81*
(Oh jeez, this is dire - inaccurate turns too regularly result in massive pops)
*7x7x7:* 13:20.56, 13:16.85, (14:50.75), (12:14.88), 13:23.72 = *13:20.38*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (all 12 edges in 9 mins - very pleased), DNF (memo pretty quick but failed to undo a setup move), DNF (spent ages memorising but failed somewhere in execution) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:31.90, (1:37.69), 1:35.45, (1:12.36), 1:31.66 = *1:33.00*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *3:35.60*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *8:22.27*
*Magic:* 2.51, (3.17), 2.27, (2.08), 2.36 = *2.38*
*Clock:* (51.47), (25.11), 30.79, 31.08, 27.25 = *29.71*
*MegaMinx:* 5:28.08, 5:42.44, 5:51.36, (4:42.34), (5:59.05) = *5:40.63*
*PyraMinx:* 17.28, (15.51), (23.46), 19.25, 19.89 = *18.81*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2009)

blah said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 10:19.40
> this attempt is *three* times as fast as the best 4/4 time in the WCA database  I think I deserve to be proud of this



Yes, very impressing, you must be the fastest Multi solver around right now. With this speed you almost have room for 24 cubes in an hour!! (I know it's not linear growth)

And this makes me do more than 4 cubes in Multi this week, as I can never match your speed. And it's also a long way to Micaels 10 points.


----------



## Tomk (Nov 29, 2009)

3x3x3 : *33.96* 38.60 38.28 33.20 30.39 27.84


----------



## Novriil (Nov 29, 2009)

*2x2x2*
(11.52), 9.21, 7.88, 8.61, (7.27) = 8.57
Wow.. got only better.. although the average isn't that great. Need to start using CLL.

*3x3x3*
18.33, 19.60, 21.75, (15.72), (21.98) =19.89

Last one screwed the average but I'm happy with the times because I just woke and they are nice times for me.

*4x4x4*
(2:08.73), 1:29.44, 1:29.22, (1:18.13), 1:31.00 = 1:29.89
Wow.. really good. both single and average PBs.. First one I messed up on OLL parity alg and then started again  Fortunately only 4 centers were messed up easily and only 4 edges too.

*5x5x5*
2:50.08, 2:30.00, (2:56.16), 2:26.67, (1:59.71) = 2:35.58
Really good times. First sub-2!!!!! PLL skip also. And ofcourse an epic average PB.

*6x6x6*
Maybe.. will.. come?

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
51.24, DNF(43.09), DNF(20.80) = 51.24
The last one was a stupid mistake.. two flipped corners.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
maybe later.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
I'll try two later.

*3x3x3 One Handed*
44.52, 43.86, (45.44), (28.91), 43.12 = 43.83
Not a good average but VERY nice PB single. So nice OLL skip.

*3x3x3 With Feet*
Later.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
Definitely later.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
2:01.34
Very nice. So close to sub-2.. 2x2 and 3x3 went well but 4x4 wasn't so good.

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
4:46.40
Pretty good.. 2x2 ended about about 5 sec (nice CLL case that I knew), 3x3 ended at 22-23 sec, 4x4 ended about 2 minutes and 5x5 you can see the time.

*MegaMinx*
3:34.19, (2:49.13), 3:36.30, 3:10.13, (DNF) = 3:26.87
Nice times actually.. although I don't practise my times have gotten better by 10 sec. Last one messed up last corner cycle 

*PyraMinx*
8.34, (4.71), 6.17, (10.12), 9.43 = 7.98
Okay times. Not very good not bad.. not bad at all.

*Square-1*
wait....

I'll continue later.. I have to go.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2009)

Why did you post the scrambles again?
We already have them ^^


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 29, 2009)

2x2: (4.59), 4.29, 4.58, 3.79, (2.26) = 4.22
I've actually been practising 2x2 recently 

3x3: 11.86, (12.71), (10.60), 12.28, 11.62 = 11.92
Very nice 

4x4: 56.55, 55.63, 1:00.45, (1:00.87), (54.82) = 57.54
Breaking in my mini QJ.

5x5:

234:

2345:

OH: 28.68, (32.55), 31.11, (26.79), 29.49 = 29.76
Haven't practised for ages.

Sq-1: (14.32), 14.65, (17.19), 15.40, 15.09 = 15.05
Grr, parity on last three.

FMC:


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 29, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.94, 8.31, (6.97), 7.27, (9.79) = 7.84
Trying to do Ortega - already faster than my LBL method.

3x3x3: 19.57, 19.73, 20.33, (21.73), (18.89) = 19.88

4x4x4: (1:30.67), 1:24.33, (1:19.73), 1:27.98, 1:20.71 = 1:24.34
No OLL parities!

5x5x5: (2:36.25), (3:02.11), 2:47.22, 2:48.62, 2:41.79 = 2:45.88

Pyraminx: (7.34), 9.01, 9.86, (11.76), 8.45 = 9.11
Damn that was good!

Megaminx: (2:42.93), (3:35.04), 3:01.40, 3:16.36, 2:58.60 = 3:05.45
PB first solve!

2x2x2 BLD: 51.86, (1:39.91), (1:33.56) = 51.86
First time trying 2x2x2BLD. 100% lifetime success rate woohoo!

3x3x3BLD: (DNF), 4:24.20, (DNF) = 4:24.20
First one was such a nice scramble - shame it went wrong.

2,3,4 relay: 2:10.90
Rather poor

2,3,4,5 relay: 4:33.01

MTS: 1:14.81, 1:09.20, (1:16.30), (1:03.03), 1:07.89 = 1:10.63

MultiBLD: 3/3 26:58.76
First success at 3 cubes! (2nd time I've tried)


----------



## Toad (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow nice times Daniel!!

I'm impressed you've already picked up Ortega seemingly very well


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Nov 29, 2009)

2x2 Average: 8.59
Times: (9.91), (7.03), 8.93, 8.25, 8.59

3x3 Average: 13.45
Times: (17.63), 13.86, 13.90, 12.59, (11.91)

4x4 Average: 1:14,11
Times: 1:15,13, 1:18,80, (1:08,40), 1:08,41, (1:22,40)

5x5 Average: 2:38,96
Times: (2:49,81), 2:38,71, 2:37,65, 2:40,52, (2:35,55)

3x3 OH Average: 49.01
Times: 49,69, 48,14, (51,84), (47,03), 49,19

2x2 3x3 4x4 relay: 1:38,25

2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 relay: 4:12,97


----------



## Micael (Nov 29, 2009)

blah said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 10:19.40



This amazes and challenges me. Very very good Chester!

By the way those 3x3x3BLD are also awesome.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes said:


> Why did you post the scrambles again?
> We already have them ^^



Because if I scrambled then I quoted AvG post and just deleted the scrambled when I was done.. Now I can continue cubing..


----------



## TMOY (Nov 29, 2009)

FMC: 32 moves
y2 M' D2 S2 l L D L' u L2 D' L2 D' (14): corners + 5 edges
z y' d L E2 *L'* (5): 6th edge
*L2* D F2 L E L' E' F2 d2 D L2 D' (14): last 6 edges
Total 33 - 1 (L' + L2 = L) = 32 HTM


----------



## Squeek (Nov 29, 2009)

2x2: 7.88
7.52, 7.67, 8.44, (6.67), (8.62)

3x3: 15.32
(18.38), 14.33, 14.98, 16.64, (13.34)

4x4: 1:14.42
1:04.89, (1:03.14), 1:17.86, 1:20.52, (1:27.09)

5x5(sucked): 2:20.54
(2:29.83), 2:24.61, (2:07.98), 2:22.62, 2:14.39

3x3OH: 32.15
(39.66), 33.50, (24.61), 30.80, 32.14

3x3BLD: 5:11.26
5:11.26,DNF,DNF 

2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:05.28

2x2-5x5 Relay: 4:14.30


----------



## Shortey (Nov 29, 2009)

2x2: (5.92), 3.69, 4.48, (2.90), 4.72 = *4.30*
Good.

3x3: 13.89, (15.74), 14.40, 14.99, (13.36) = *14.43*
Sub-15 is always nice.

4x4:

234:

3x3OH: (22.94), 27.83, 24.76, (28.05), 25.05 = *25.88*
Very good.

3x3MTS:

3x3FMC: *45 moves*
Not so good... 3rd time I have done FMC.


Spoiler



Scramble: U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R' D U' B U2 R U' F L2 U2 

2X2X2: L' U' R' D2 F U2 (6)
2X2X3: L B' L' F' R F (6)
F2L: R' U' B U2 D' R' D U' - R' U R' U' R U R' (15)
Orient the edges and COLL: F R F' R' U2 R D R' U R D' R (12)
PLL: x' z' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 (6)
=45 moves


----------



## Novriil (Nov 29, 2009)

Squeek said:


> 2x2: 7.88
> 7.52, 7.67, 8.44, (6.67), (8.62)
> 
> 3x3: 15.32
> ...



Damn.. I worte into the qoute with red.. why should I write 2 characters to here?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:56.00 2:02.03
4x4x4_bld: 6:10.81 DNF 6:12.31
5x5x5_bld: DNF 20:51.20 12:52.55
comment: All solves were using the new optimize centers, then cycle centralmost centers during the solve approach. The 20:51.20 was a bit slower than I'd like, but it was successful! For the third solve I just went all out, had 11 centers optimized with my orientation, and the result was a fast success (for me)! I will certainly make optimizing centers via my starting orientation mandatory for 5x5x5 from this point forward!


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 30, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_2x2_ - 13.66 9.59 10.91 12.73 11.23 *11.62avg*
_3x3_ - 24.58 27.16 25.55 25.70 24.58 *25.28avg	* PB avg. SD was 0.95. Counting SD was 0.50. Got some confidence after my PB avg at Bristol last week. Gonna try and learn full PLL soon. All of these were 4 LLL.
_4x4_ - 1:22.34 1:17.64 P 1:23.19	P 1:33.42 P 1:38.73 OP *1:26.32avg	* Huge PB avg and single. Started to get a little nervous after first 3.
_2-4 Relay_ - *1.56.00* Get in my son! Not sure of splits but had 4x4 centres done at 50 sec, so im guessing 12, 24, 1.20.00
_Magic_ - 1.63 1.58 1.84 1.56 1.54 *1.59avg*
_Master Magic_ - 3.36 3.21 3.34 3.30 3.19 *3.28avg*
_Clock_ - 18.75 19.42 21.23 18.56 18.41 *18.91avg	*
_Square1_ - 58.12 1:18.34 1:02.55 1:24.61 59.91 *1:06.93avg	*


----------



## Toad (Nov 30, 2009)

Good work Mr. Ludlow!!

Very good times, totally jealous of those 4x4 ones, hopefully getting a Mini QJ for christmas though


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 30, 2009)

*3x3x3*
Average: 18.90
Individual Times:
1.	17.78	
2.	18.16	
3.	(26.23)	
4.	20.77	
5.	(16.28)

*2x2x2*
Average: 5.85
Individual Times:
1.	5.15	
2.	5.88	
3.	6.53	
4.	(4.71) 
5.	(8.35)


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 30, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Good work Mr. Ludlow!!
> 
> Very good times, totally jealous of those 4x4 ones, hopefully getting a Mini QJ for christmas though



@Toad, Cheers fella. I restickered my 3x3. I had 4x4 stickers, changed them for 3x3s and now see the colours a whole lot more. My 4x4 is really wearing out, I've got another on its way, so hopefully I'll drop another couple of secs when it comes. I opted for QJ because I don't like c4u shipping costs, and don't know what is ES or miniQJ on popbuying or dealextreme. My times were so good this week because I only got 5/10 paritys, compared to my usual 8/9 lol. Oh, and I haven't put it down since Bristol. 

@Adam, its back on. Where's Pete recently?


----------



## Toad (Nov 30, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Good work Mr. Ludlow!!
> ...



Haha fair enoughski!!

I'm not cubing all that much now... Gonna get weekly comps done if I can but not much other than that. Need to get myself some of these A-Level things you see... But if there's any comps in early July 2010 in the UK I think I'll be there!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*

Scramble: U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R' D U' B U2 R U' F L2 U2
Solution: U2 F R2 L B2 R U R' U2 R F2 U F U2 R' F2 R L' F' U' F L D' L' U L D F U F2 U'

Using premoves before scramble U F2 U' to help with the 4th pair:
2x2x2: U2 F R2 L B2
2x2x3: R U R' U2 R
3x cross: F2 U F U2
4th pair: R' F2 R
OLL: L' F' U' F . U L
AUF: F
insert at .: L D' L' U L D L' U'
L' U' U L cancel after insertion.

Comment: I found this after just 15 minutes and decided I wasn't in the mood for fewest moves and this seemed pretty lucky, so I just quit. It looks like so far, I'm in first place - I can't believe it, because this seems like a really easy scramble - lots of pairs all over. I assume that my posting this will probably send all the good people scrambling to try it, though, so I'll probably wind up in fifth or sixth place now. Oh well.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 30, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Yes you do young man. Or you'll end up like me, all bitter and twisted and working on a building site!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 30, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> @Adam, its back on. Where's Pete recently?



I'm still alive, just taking a break from cubing until maybe after xmas. Good times this week James, you're definitely faster than me now, also at 3x3. 

Also I've grown a beard !!


----------



## PeterV (Dec 1, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (21.66), 9.21, 8.56, 8.95, (5.74) = *8.91 avg.*

3x3x3: (24.42), 27.93, 24.44, 28.26, (29.10) = *26.88 avg.*

4x4x4: 2:51.49, (2:24.28), 2:50.36, 2:38.18, (DNF) = *2:46.68 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *2:29.56*

2-5 Relay: *9:32.02*

Magic: 1.69, (1.56), 1.65, (DNF), 1.59 = *1.64 avg.*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 1, 2009)

3x3 16.13, 16.66, 21.71, 16.35, 14.69 = 16.38
3X3 one handed 41.37, 43.83, 46.08, 44.21, 27.69 =43.14
Megaminx 2:24.15, 2:19.28, 2:20.58, 2:45.03, 2:29.37 = 2:24.70 
clock 12.42, 16.58, 15.71, 17.34, 14.42 = 15.57 
3x3 blindfolded 4:02.88, 5:13.56, DNF(4:27.11) =4:02.88 
2x2 blindfolded DNF(58.38), DNF(44.85), DNF(55.82) =DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2009)

I just sat down to do the second 5x5x5 BLD for this week and realized after about a minute and a half of studying it that it was the same scramble as the first one. Since I did pretty well on the first one, I guess I'll just take a DNF for the second one unless Arnaud sees this in time and gives us a different scramble - I don't think taking an inverse scramble would be very fair for BLD - there might be some similarity that makes it easier.

So, on to the third one, I guess.

Edit: Ugh - a DNF. I didn't reorient because it already had 10 solved center pieces - I haven't checked yet to see if that was a good or bad decision for this scramble. I simply forgot to do a whole location's worth of wings in my rush - my memorization was perfect. 

Edit 2: I just checked all the 12 non-parity orientations. One had 11 solved centers, and another had 13. But the one with 13 had just 2 centers solved on each face, except one with 3. I think it might have taken me a couple of minutes to find it. So I think I made the right decision not to optimize orientation on this one. I'll keep checking every solve I do, but right now I think it's a pretty good rule that if you have 10 solved centers, you shouldn't try to optimize orientation at all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just sat down to do the second 5x5x5 BLD for this week and realized after about a minute and a half of studying it that it was the same scramble as the first one. Since I did pretty well on the first one, I guess I'll just take a DNF for the second one unless Arnaud sees this in time and gives us a different scramble - I don't think taking an inverse scramble would be very fair for BLD - there might be some similarity that makes it easier.



Boy, was I tired when I did the second??? I remember being vaguely familiar with it, thinking ' is this the same, did I scramble the same again?' but somehow convinced myself it was not. I did the second when I ought to have gone to sleep instead. It was so and it is clearly obvious now 

Give me a third one Arnaud  !


----------



## Slash (Dec 1, 2009)

2x2: 4.89
(5.50) (4.41) 5.28 4.65 4.75

3x3: 16.68
16.63 16.91 (14.81) 16.50 (17.55)

3x3 Blindfolded:
DNF 2:06.58 DNF

5x5 Blindfolded:
46:56.97 DNS DNS(maybe yet)
btw the first and the second scramble are the same...

3X3 fmc: 41 moves
Solution: U2 B U2 F' R' D2 B U B U B' U R' U R2 U R2 U R U L' U2 L U L' U2 L U M' U' L' U2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2

x-cross: U2BU2F'R'D2B(7,7)
f2l#2+#3: UBUB'UR'UR2UR2UR(12,19)
f2l#4+oll: UL'U2LUL'U2LUM'U'L'U2(14,33)
pll: R'D2RU'R'D2R2B2(8,41)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I just sat down to do the second 5x5x5 BLD for this week and realized after about a minute and a half of studying it that it was the same scramble as the first one. Since I did pretty well on the first one, I guess I'll just take a DNF for the second one unless Arnaud sees this in time and gives us a different scramble - I don't think taking an inverse scramble would be very fair for BLD - there might be some similarity that makes it easier.
> ...



I'm wondering what happened with Chris. Just a guess: perhaps since he's reorienting now, he reoriented into a different position the second time? Then he could have gone through completely without recognizing he was solving the same scramble. Either that, or his ability to forget is particularly good.  Chris: I wonder - if you did reorient differently on the second scramble, did you get the good orientation that I found on it that second time? (14 center pieces solved) I was happy that I found the "best" orientation twice in a row (which is what allowed me to recognize it was the same scramble).

Another note: I'm sorry to say that the fifth 7x7x7 scramble this week was not any good for reorienting - the original orientation seemed best - so I didn't get to try reorienting on 7x7x7 this week. (Also I DNFed it by just three wings. )


----------



## Ewks (Dec 1, 2009)

*2x2x2*:7.18, 8.49, (5.92), 8.33, (16.72)=*8.00*
*3x3x3*:16.52, 16.71, (15.66), 16.86, (17.26)=*16.69*
*4x4x4*: 1:45.20, (1:39.70), 1:47.46, 1:42.83, (1:49.75)=*1:45.16*
*Pyraminx*: 7.07, (8.49), 8.08, 7.44, (5.74)=*7.53*
*Square-1*: (1:12.82), 59.40, (56.89), 1:05.53, 58.77=*1:01.23*


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 1, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > @Adam, its back on. Where's Pete recently?
> ...



I got a little lucky on the f2ls this week I guess. My true avg is 27-28 so you still pip me there. I was secretly frustrated Adam had pulled away from me, so knuckled down on 4x4.

Reference the beard - I'm a trendsetter mate, everyone will grow one soon. Mark my words lol!


----------



## Micael (Dec 1, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3x3 16.13, 16.66, 21.71, 16.35, 14.69 avg 16.38
> 3X3 one handed 41.37, 43.83, 46.08, 44.21, 27.69 43.14= fail avg
> Megaminx 2:24.15, 2:19.28, 2:20.58, 2:45.03, 2:29.37 avg 2:24.70
> clock 12.42, 16.58, 15.71, 17.34, 14.42 avg 15.57
> ...



Your result are not correctly written. As an example, for 3x3BLD, you should write:
3x3 blindfolded 4:02.88, 5:13.56, DNF(4:27.11) = 4:02.88 
Otherwise, you may not be ranked correctly at the end of the competition.

*Please read this:*
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=173622#post173622


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 1, 2009)

You want me to change the results of mine then?


----------



## Micael (Dec 1, 2009)

You can edit them. Especially, for OH, you have 6 times in a row, I believe that it may cause problem for the program that compiles results.

Edit: I don't want you to change your results, but the format. You do not DNF 3x3 BLD, since it is a "best of 3", not average, so you have a valid result.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm wondering what happened with Chris. Just a guess: perhaps since he's reorienting now, he reoriented into a different position the second time? Then he could have gone through completely without recognizing he was solving the same scramble. Either that, or his ability to forget is particularly good.  Chris: I wonder - if you did reorient differently on the second scramble, did you get the good orientation that I found on it that second time? (14 center pieces solved) I was happy that I found the "best" orientation twice in a row (which is what allowed me to recognize it was the same scramble).



:fp

Wow, I did not realize it was the same! On the first solve I only had maybe 10 centers solved after reorienting, and I definitely had 12 or more solved on the second one, because I remember being really excited that I had blown by the expected 8 solved centers with a simple reorienting of the cube! Yes I must have done a different orientation the second time, and not have realized it at all!

I would also like a third scramble! Arnaud, hit us 5x5x5 BLD'ers again please, Sir! 

Chris


----------



## guusrs (Dec 1, 2009)

fmc: D R U' R' U D R2 U' R' U R U F' U F R2 B2 R' B U2 L2 U2 L U B' F' U2 F2 U (*29*)

explanation: 
For inverse scramble
pre-scramble move D2
2x2x3: U' F2 U2 F B U' L' U2 L2 (9)
F2L: U2 B' R B2 R2 F' U' F U' (18)
LL: R' U' R U R2 D' U' R U R' D (29)
pre-move correction D2 (29)

This solution looked easy but actually it wasn't 
Is that why so little FMC solutions are posted this week?
So congratz Mike with your 31-mover!

Gus


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 1, 2009)

SkateTracker
---

3x3x3: *24.21*

(22.40)
24.95	
23.39	
(25.03)
24.29

Ugh, complete garbage. I usually average 20-22. =\

4x4: *1:22.26*

1:19.60
(1:25.14)
(1:19.44)
1:24.91
1:22.26

Ehh, about average I guess. Could of been a bit better though.

5x5: *2:36.88*

(2:33.71)
2:35.05
(2:39.97)
2:38.83
2:36.76

Pretty bad, I'm usually 2:25-2:30.

2x2-3x3-4x4 Relay: *2:19.36*

UGHHH. Terrible, absolutely terrible. I messed up my 2x2 solve, it ended up taking longer than 3x3. Double parity on 4x4, terrible edge paring. meh.

2x2-3x3-4x4-5x5 Relay: *4:48.07*

T_T


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2009)

guusrs said:


> This solution looked easy but actually it wasn't
> Is that why so little FMC solutions are posted this week?
> So congratz Mike with your 31-mover!


Wow - I'm glad I quit early - I probably just got really lucky. It's so nice when that happens!

And very nice solution. Even with a lucky solve, I must defer to the master.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 2, 2009)

2x2: (7.46) 6.36 (5.46) 5.69 5.75 = 5.94
3x3: (19.31) (12.91) 16.47 13.78 16.15 = 15.47
FMC: 28
pyraminx: 10.75 (10.84) 8.94 10.83 (8.81) = 10.17
clock: (12.97) 19.22 (45.58) 27.71 16.94 = 21.29

Fewest Moves:
Another NISS sub-30!
Scramble: U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R' D U' B U2 R U' F L2 U2
Solution: U2 F R2 L B2 R U2 R' U R F B' R' F R B U B U B' U B U2 B' F U' F' U'

2x2x2: U2 F R2 L B2 (5|5)
2x2x3: R U2 R' U R (5|10)
Triple x-cross: F * R' F R (4|14)
Switch to reverse scramble.
F2L: U F U F' (4|18)
Solve edges: B U2 B' U' B U' B' U' (8|26)

This is a 26-move skeleton: U2 F R2 L B2 R U2 R' U R F * R' F R U B U B' U B U2 B' F U' F' U'. Insert B' R' F R B R' F' R (2|28) at * for 6 (!) move cancellation, giving a 28 move solution.

I love NISS. So many options everywhere! Now I just need to remember how it works, so that I don't need to work out what order to do the scramble and the partial solution each time...
Also I'm on a 4-solve sub-30 streak:
2009-43: 28
2009-45: 29 (NISS)
2009-47: 26
2009-48: 28 (NISS)
I want to compete sometime soon!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 2, 2009)

*Mats B*

*2x2* 17.78 16.22 17.97 15.10 20.26 = *17.32*
*3x3* 53.38 50.14 46.11 51.87 51.61 = *51.21*
*4x4* 12:13 13:32 dnf 9:46 dnf = *dnf* 
done bld
*5x5* 11:46 10:56 12:02 7:30.22 7:28.30 = *10:04.07*
first three done with bld algs only
*2-4 relay = 4:11.59*
*2-5 relay = 13:13:50* 2 & 3 & 4 were so good

*2x2 bld* dnf 31.70 dnf = *31.70* 
one good & 2 bad
*3x3 bld* dnf (1:46) dnf 2:26.59 = *2:26.59* 
*4x4 bld* dnf dnf 13:33 = *13:33* 
*5x5 bld* dnf dnf (23:05) dnf = *DNF*
the second had two +-centres swapped
*Multi* 6/6 = 6 in 46:51 Good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 14.25, 11.22, 7.25, 18.25, 8.19 = *11.22*
Comment: Horrible.
*3x3x3:* 29.65, 25.36, 28.43, 21.50, 28.00 = *27.26*
Comment: Terrible.
*4x4x4:* 1:36.59, 1:28.38 [O], 1:20.97, 1:29.19, 1:32.15 [OP] = *1:29.91*
Comment: Awesome.
*5x5x5:* 2:39.05, 2:31.84, 2:46.72, 2:33.40, 2:36.46 = *2:36.30*
Comment: Average.
*6x6x6:* 5:53.75 [P], 6:01.53 [P], 6:10.37 [OP], 6:12.08 [O], 36:14.69 [16:28] = *6:07.99*
Comment: Hideous. BLD was exciting, though. In the second location for obliques, I "jumped rooms" and solved the wrong location (3 images). When I went on to the next location, I realized I was in the wrong room, so I was able to undo the 3 commutators from the wrong location and correct it. It could have been a pretty fast solve if it weren't for that mistake. It was nice to get another successful big BLD solve, though - I've had pretty bad accuracy lately. I realized today that one thing which makes the DNFs less difficult to take is that there are essentially two "reward moments" in a big BLD solve. The second one is obvious - when you pull off the blindfold and it's solved, that's the best feeling. But the first one is actually pretty good even if the second one is a disappointment: when you finally get to the last location and are able to recall that last image, you realize you have remembered the entire cube - it's more a feeling of relief than exhilaration, but it's still really nice when you do that last recall - I do love that feeling.
*7x7x7:* 8:13.81, 7:28.80, 7:33.70, 7:37.60, DNF [54:07.80, 27:34] = *7:48.37*
Comment: Mediocre. BLD was off by just 3 outer wings. By reapplying the scramble, I was able to figure out that I had swapped two images at a location – when I refreshed my memory I already had them swapped, so the problem was on my initial memorizing. I didn’t reorient – it looked really good with normal orientation. On reapplying the scramble I checked – there were 28 center pieces solved with the normal orientation, and the best possible non-parity alternate orientation had 29 center pieces solved (by applying x’ y), so I think I made the right decision to not reorient. It was kind of a disappointment that I wasn’t able to reorient on my first 7x7x7 BLD after learning the new technique.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.46, 32.58, 32.75 = *30.46*
Comment: Satisfactory.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:13.63, 1:38.58, DNF = *1:38.58*
Comment: Typical. On the first one I couldn’t remember the last image – I suspect it was sub-1:30 if it weren’t for that. On the third one I messed up a new algorithm I’m using for a particular set of edges – I still haven’t learned that one well enough yet.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:38.74 [4:29], 8:07.87 [4:23], DNF [8:03.40, 4:17] = *8:07.87*
Comment: Disappointing. Third one was off by 6 wings – I missed a setup move undo for r2. I realized it when I did it, but I didn’t know what I needed to do to correct it, so I just gave up and kept going. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:29.64 [8:37], DNS, DNF [15:19.60, 8:12] = *16:29.64*
Comment: Enjoyable. First one was my first attempt at a 5x5x5 with reorienting to optimize centers. Second one was a duplicate scramble of the first one – I’ll still redo it if Arnaud ever posts another scramble in time. Third one was off by 7 wings – I forgot to do one location. I didn’t optimize orientation because I had 10 good centers. It turns out there was another orientation with 13 good centers, but it was very hard to see because they were so well spread out – 2 centers solved on each face except one with 3 centers solved. I think it was the right decision not to reorient in this case. I’m very happy with my “10 good centers” rule so far.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/11 = 3 points, 60:00.00* [37:01]
Comment: Bad. I ran out of time trying to figure out where I memorized wrong on the third cube, but I was almost out of time anyway. Memo was a little quicker than usual, but I paid for it with some memory pauses. The mistakes were small, though - fifth and seventh cubes had the same mistake with my twisting the same two pieces the same wrong direction, eighth cube was off by parity because I continued past a broken-into cycle for an extra piece, and I didn't notice the parity discrepancy, and third cube was also off by parity because of mismemorization. Very disappointing - no matter what I try, it always takes a full hour for me to do 11 cubes.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.16, 45.27, 45.68, 45.61, 39.91 = *45.52*
Comment: Decent.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:56.13, 1:57.69, 1:48.58, 1:36.05, 1:36.56 = *1:47.09*
Comment: Acceptable.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:12.06, 1:20.52, 1:15.84, 1:19.19, 1:12.31 = *1:15.78*
Comment: Nice.
*2-4 relay:* *2:15.36* [O]
Comment: Poor.
*2-5 relay:* *4:57.28*
Comment: Good.
*Magic:* 1.84, 1.69, 1.66, 1.68, 2.56 = *1.74*
Comment: Wonderful.
*Master Magic:* 5.15, 3.90, 3.90, 4.90, 3.88 = *4.23*
Comment: Incredible.
*Clock:* 20.52, 24.09, 19.02, 21.97, 21.68 = *21.39*
Comment: Pathetic.
*MegaMinx:* 3:23.84, 2:54.58, 2:35.93, 2:47.02, 2:48.57 = *2:50.06*
Comment: Tolerable.
*Pyraminx:* 14.38, 12.81, 15.50, 16.46, 14.47 = *14.78*
Comment: Consistent.
*Square-1:* 1:18.11 [P], 1:15.08 [P], 2:03.68 [P], 54.75 [P], 53.05 [P] = *1:09.31*
Comment: Demoralizing.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
Comment: Encouraging. See solution earlier in thread.

@Tim: I think I want to try NISS sometime soon. Your results are very inspiring.
@Mats: I love your 5x5x5 times done with BLD method. It's scary how close those times are to your regular speedsolves.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2009)

Pyraminx:
5.04, 4.26, (5.36), 4.31, (3.04) => 4.54
I started out very bad... but it ended okay =)


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 2, 2009)

Odder said:


> Pyraminx:
> 5.04, 4.26, (5.36), 4.31, (3.04) => 4.54
> I started out very bad... but it ended okay =)



Fast?
Preety fast!
Wanna watch some of Your pyraminx Vids 
(edit: Just saw your 4.04 avg. Nice )


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 3, 2009)

Victor Larsen
*2x2:*
20.26, (25.21), (9.42), 14.95, 17.39 = *17.53*

*3x3:*
(28.21), 34.79, 33.37, 32.75, (37.93) = *33.64*
The first solve was going terribly, but then I ran into a magically solved PLL; yay luck!

*4x4:*
2:25.82, 2:22.45, (2:21.04), (2:27.73), 2:25.79 = *2:24.69*

*5x5:*
(5:04.50), 4:17.53, (3:50.46), 4:12.78, 4:05.35 = *4:11.89*
A new PB average, twice in a row! We'll see about next week.

*3x3OH:*
2:07.43, 1:54.62, (1:15.10), 2:11.40, (3:52.37) = *2:04.49*
Hey, a new PB with 1:15.10! But I got pretty lucky and had PLL solved again, second time this week. How often is this supposed to happen?

*3x3 match:*
2:14.56, 2:13.78, DNF(2:51.32), 2:35.76, (2:05.84) = *2:21.37*
Wow, I cut last week's average in half. Great improvement!

*2-4 relay
3:49.67*

*2-5 relay
7:56.89*


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 3, 2009)

*2x2*: *9.20* 8.55, 8.91, 10.14, (7.83), (11.34)


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm okay at 3x3, still bad with 2x2, and okay-bad at Pyraminx, although I only did 3x3.

1. 37.78
2. 38.42
3. 47.10
4. 37.46
5. 47.14

Average: 41.10

The two 47s were me trying out new algorithms, and failed horribly. An OK average, I can do _much_ better than that (okay, maybe only like 5 seconds).


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 3, 2009)

3x3: 14.25, 12.36, 13.13, 13.70, 14.39
13.69
Pretty good. I think some scrambles were easy. 12.36 was good


----------



## mazei (Dec 3, 2009)

Just felt like posting up my FMC solution(which is really embarrassing).

46 moves...ugh

Scramble: U B2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 R' D U' B U2 R U' F L2 U2 
Solution: U' R' D2 F U2 B' R B R2 L2 F' R' F L2 R' B R D R' D U R B R2 B' U' B2 U' B U2 R' U' L B L' B' R B2 L B R' B L' B' R B

I suck...

EDIT
2x2x2 block: U' R' D2 F U2(5:5)
3x2x2 block: *.* R B R D R' D(6:11)
Triple X-cross: U R B R2 B' U'(6:17)
F2L: B2 U' B U2 R' U'(6:23)
COLL: L B L' B' R B2 L B R' B L' B' R(13:36)
AUF: B(1:37)
Insert B' R B R2 L2 F' R' F L2 R2(10 move commutator) at *.*, 1 move cancelled.


----------



## Micael (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/11 = 3 points, 60:00.00* [37:01]
> Comment: Bad. I ran out of time trying to figure out where I memorized wrong on the third cube, but I was almost out of time anyway. Memo was a little quicker than usual, but I paid for it with some memory pauses. The mistakes were small, though - fifth and seventh cubes had the same mistake with my twisting the same two pieces the same wrong direction, eighth cube was off by parity because I continued past a broken-into cycle for an extra piece, and I didn't notice the parity discrepancy, and third cube was also off by parity because of mismemorization. Very disappointing - no matter what I try, it always takes a full hour for me to do 11 cubes.



Did you take some recovery from memorization days before? When I train a lot, I have hard time with memorization (just like physical trainning). As an athlete, I am used to do a "taper" before a performance. So I do before the weekly competition or before attempt for PB. Tapering certainly apply for memorization, based on my own experience with it. Obviously, I do not memorize anything during the day of the important attempt. Is this makes sense for you?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx:
> ...




thanks lol.. I'm only disappointed because I was consistently sub 3.5 for like 20-30 solves and then I went doing some physical training xD... and when I came back I tried do some warm up.. it was okay, around 4... and the out of nowhere those 5+ came into the picture when doing Weekly >.<

my normal average is around 4-4.5  just not in competition O___o I alway get so sweaty that I have to do slowturning :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2009)

Micael said:


> Did you take some recovery from memorization days before? When I train a lot, I have hard time with memorization (just like physical trainning). As an athlete, I am used to do a "taper" before a performance. So I do before the weekly competition or before attempt for PB. Tapering certainly apply for memorization, based on my own experience with it. Obviously, I do not memorize anything during the day of the important attempt. Is this makes sense for you?



I guess it's possible that's my problem. I never taper.  I did the 6x6x6 BLD about 12 hours before this attempt. And I did the 7x7x7 BLD attempt (off by 3 outer wings) the day before that. With my schedule of keeping up with all the solves in the weekly competition, I pretty much never go a day without solving at least a 4x4x4 BLD.

I work very hard to cycle my rooms, so that I never use the same room twice on the same day. (Well, almost never - occasionally I need more than 16 rooms on a given day, but that's rare.) But I never go more than a few days before reusing a room.

I suppose it would be interesting to see what I could do with multi if I took a week break before trying one - it would probably be very different for me.

But I admit I love the challenge of doing all these attempts so close together. It's my "thing".


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > Did you take some recovery from memorization days before? When I train a lot, I have hard time with memorization (just like physical trainning). As an athlete, I am used to do a "taper" before a performance.
> ...



Mike do you taper before competitions? I rest my competition journeys minimum 3 months before a competition, and for something big like a World Competition or Nationals minimum 6 months. I also taper my solving itself a bit, but I find resting the journey you will use in competition for a long time helps.

John Louis told me that he once created a journey a *full year* before he would use it in competition. His first actual use of the journey was one year later in the competition. I'm thinking about using this exact same strategy for the journeys I will use in Worlds 2011.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2009)

I really don't. I know you mentioned before that John Louis did that, and I think I remember someone (maybe you) saying that Ben Pridmore rested his for 6 months before using it in competition. I guess I've never really given it a chance, but I find it hard to believe that such a long rest can really help all that much. I'm more concerned that lack of familiarity might hurt rather than help.

For all these competitions I've been going to, I've generally rested the rooms I'm using for no more than 3 days, and sometimes just a single day. Do you think I'm really hurting myself all that much by doing that?

For what I consider to be my most thrilling experience ever with BLD in competition - the Virginia Open 2008 - I had done 6 5x5x5 BLD attempts (using up almost all of my rooms) the day before the competition. In those attempts I used all of the rooms that I would use the next day in the competition. And yet despite all that use, I was only 2 minutes or so away from the WR, and I got both 5x5x5 BLD solves successful in a single competition, putting me in an exclusive club with you and István. 

There are certain rooms that I prefer, because I seem to get better results with them. Also, some rooms are more suited to a given cube than others. For me, rooms 1-2, 9-10, and 11-12 are the best for 5x5x5 BLD; 13-15 is best for 6x6x6 BLD; 1-5 are best for 7x7x7 BLD; and 6, 9, and 10 are best for 4x4x4 BLD. I don't know why - they just are.

Anyway, I do often feel I'm not really properly prepared for multis when I try them. Since I don't care about them quite as much as the big cubes, I tend to be more likely to do them when I'm too tired and not too fresh than I am for the big cubes.

As for creating a journey a year in advance and then not using it for a whole year beforehand, I must admit that scares me. I find that my rooms usually seem to get better with repeated use, not worse. My best rooms are the ones I use more often.


----------



## Micael (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Since I don't care about them quite as much as the big cubes, I tend to be more likely to do them when I'm too tired and not too fresh than I am for the big cubes.



It should explain, at least partially. I can do 2-3 nice performance a week that involve staminia (> 10 cubes ), but not more. 16 rooms only!!! I have 20, but I can't wait to have > 30 so that I can train more and do things like Ryosuke (insanely huge attempt). I should agree with you on that pushing memory with back to back attempts or with fatigue is great for improvement.

Chris, 3 months sound extremely long to me. However, you have amazing results. Do you at least vizualize them (those journey) during those months? By the way, what do you wait for getting into multi? Don't you want another world record?


----------



## Lumej (Dec 3, 2009)

Lumej
*2x2BLD:* 3:51.65, DNF (2:22.41), DNF (5:47.54)
_After trying 3x3BLD again I thought I could try 2x2 as well since it's a nice practise for corner memo.The only mistake I did on the second AND the third cube was that I forgot to undo the setup-move... both were off by R2... how stupid can I be?_

Yipiieh, I have more than 100 points in the overall results =)


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 3, 2009)

_jamesdeanludlow_

_Megaminx_ 3:24.68 3:30.58 3:18.74 3:30.01 3:45.55 *3:28.42avg	*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 3, 2009)

Hm.. I didn't have time to enter in a lot this week, oh well. Second is not too bad


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

3x3

Average: 33.78
1.	(26.66)	
2.	32.73
3.	(37.08)
4.	36.91	
5.	31.70


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I really don't. I know you mentioned before that John Louis did that, and I think I remember someone (maybe you) saying that Ben Pridmore rested his for 6 months before using it in competition. I guess I've never really given it a chance, but I find it hard to believe that such a long rest can really help all that much. I'm more concerned that lack of familiarity might hurt rather than help.



Hey Mike,

I guess it will depend on the person, especially after you had done so well at Virginia having used those journeys so recently! At Chattahoochee 2009 I had rested my 4x4x4 BLD journey for 5 months (I hadn't used it since Decatur 2008, which was my most recent competition previous).

For me the stickiness factor on a rested journey is tremendous. If you look at my 3x3x3 BLD times in official competition compared to the in the forum competitions, you will see the biggest difference. I only use my competition 3x3x3 journeys in competition (hur!), so they are always rested since the last competition. The journeys I use in the forum are my practice journeys, and it's very likely that I would have used the same locations earlier that day or the previous day.

To cut a long story short, I need *significantly* less review on an extremely well rested journey, compared to one that I have used very recently.



Micael said:


> Chris, 3 months sound extremely long to me. However, you have amazing results. Do you at least vizualize them (those journey) during those months? By the way, what do you wait for getting into multi? Don't you want another world record?



3 months for me is actually only a short time, I prefer closer to 6 months  To answer your question though, yes I do visualize the journey itself frequently. It is part of my practice whenever I rehearse my images - I also rehearse any journeys I am resting. By rehearse I simply mean imagining each location, and also remembering which piece type goes in that location (my locations are piece specific).

As for multi, I almost feel bad to admit this seeing as how so many people are so passionate about it, but it just does not interest me to the same degree that single BLD does. I'm sure part of it also has to do with the fact that BH edges is not exactly the best bet for 3x3x3 edges right now. Daniel is working on some new awesome stuff to fix this actually! However, as it stands now BH edges is not a top tier method for 3x3x3. BH corners I would argue are difficult to be beaten by even freestyle (though I'm sure Haiyan would smash both Daniel and I in a 3x3x3 corner BLD heads up race).

I would much rather spend my time memorizing a 5x5x5 than four 3x3x3's for a multi (which would be almost exactly identical in terms of memorization amount for me). I don't know why, the thrill of solving a 5x5x5 is much more intense for me than the thrill of completing a multi attempt. I can't explain why, I wish I could.

Chris


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Darn, I wanted top 10 overall.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I would much rather spend my time memorizing a 5x5x5 than four 3x3x3's for a multi (which would be almost exactly identical in terms of memorization amount for me). I don't know why, the thrill of solving a 5x5x5 is much more intense for me than the thrill of completing a multi attempt. I can't explain why, I wish I could.


Exactly how I feel. Especially the "I can't explain why" part.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I would much rather spend my time memorizing a 5x5x5 than four 3x3x3's for a multi (which would be almost exactly identical in terms of memorization amount for me). I don't know why, the thrill of solving a 5x5x5 is much more intense for me than the thrill of completing a multi attempt. I can't explain why, I wish I could.
> ...



You know though... This does give me an idea. The people who can sub-10 four 3x3x3 multi BLD are essentially sub-10 solving a 5x5x5 (at least as a comparison of memory feat). Perhaps if I can figure out how to sub-10 a four cube multi, then it might give me some insight into how to achieve my first sub-10 5x5x5 single BLD.

Micael, in a somewhat roundabout way I think you have actually convinced me to give 3x3x3 multi a really legitimate attempt (four cube multi that is), and see what I am capable of.

I'll post the results of my attempt (probably tomorrow) in the appropriate success or failures thread 

Chris


----------



## Escher (Dec 4, 2009)

Rowan: 

2x2
2.85, 2.82, (2.35), 2.67, (3.98) = 2.78
_CLL, CLL, (OLL skip), EG1, CLL fail _

3x3
11.45, 14.39, (15.02), (10.23), 11.36 = 12.40
_No skips... nice and consistent _


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD: DNF (36:xx:xx (18:xx.xx)) 
_Lol that was the most ridiculous BLD attempt ever. I filmed it so I could watch to see if I made any mistakes, and on review it turned out at one point centres were correct. During Edge execution I performed algorithms wrong over 5 times, and each time tried to work out what I just did, then do it backwards. I was 99% sure I'd made a mistake but I kept going just in case. I did 3 moves by accident at one point (something like U' B' R') and spent literally almost 5 minutes trying to work out what 3 moves I had just done, before trying to undo them. Anyway, 12 centres, 4 corners and 5 edges were correct. At least I know where I went wrong!_


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

Jude said:


> 4x4x4 BLD: DNF (36:xx:xx (18:xx.xx))
> _Lol that was the most ridiculous BLD attempt ever. I filmed it so I could watch to see if I made any mistakes, and on review it turned out at one point centres were correct. During Edge execution I performed algorithms wrong over 5 times, and each time tried to work out what I just did, then do it backwards. I was 99% sure I'd made a mistake but I kept going just in case. I did 3 moves by accident at one point (something like U' B' R') and spent literally almost 5 minutes trying to work out what 3 moves I had just done, before trying to undo them. Anyway, 12 centres, 4 corners and 5 edges were correct. At least I know where I went wrong!_



No worries Jude, remember that for BLD any practice is good practice! That's great that you had the video so that you know where you went wrong. Often I have no idea what I did wrong on a solve, only in which piece type I messed up.

Also I know what you mean about sitting there for a long period to figure out which turn. The *worst* for me is times when you turn the D layer with your ring finger, and you're not quite sure if you also pulled the inner d layer as well. So you have to sit there and try to remember the feeling on your ring finger, and other fingers, and decode if you think the inner layer was also turned on accident. I know exactly what you mean!

Keep up the good practice! Big cube BLD is very similar to muscle training. You have to train yourself to failure multiple times before your limits begin to improve and suddenly everything you're doing feels a lot easier than it did before.

Good luck on your future attempts!

Chris


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe I wanna do 4x4 BLD. Haven't tried that in like...months.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2x2: 6.43 7.56 5.55 4.93 9.69
3x3x3: 23.05 22.33 22.63 21.91 22.43
4x4x4: 1:10.28 1:25.34 1:30.59 1:17.34 1:18.47
5x5x5: 2:08.81 1:48.84 2:28.41 2:15.16 2:15.84
6x6x6: 4:20.43 4:18.86 4:15.09 4:21.34 4:09.84
7x7x7: 6:35.15 6:25.15 5:53.58 8:24.78 5:56.83
222bf: 55.91 DNF 1:00.63
333bf: 3:34.52 DNF DNF
333mbf: 0/2 in 16:56
3330h: 42.52 45.63 40.50 43.22 37.47
333mts: 1:09.19 DNF 1:07.31 DNF 1:06.77
234: 1:41.66
2345: 4:16.47
magic: 1.53 2.50 2.53 2.03 2.88
mmagic: 4.18 5.61 4.19 4.40 3.88
clock: 14.91 13.05 17.47 19.80 13.27
mminx: 2:39.33 3:12.19 3:27.38 2:58.43 3:05.02
pminx: 14.61 14.88 15.15 10.91 8.71
sq1: 1:20.00 1:08.53 58.18 54.03 1:06.11


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

....Wasted 30 minutes of my day.

4x4 BLD: 31:xx.xx(18:xx.xx) - DNF
Most of the centers were done, off by 5 centers. Edges, something wrong somewhere, corners, same as edges. Sigh. And it felt so encouraging, kinda easy centers.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> ....Wasted 30 minutes of my day.
> 
> 4x4 BLD: 31:xx.xx(18:xx.xx) - DNF
> Most of the centers were done, off by 5 centers. Edges, something wrong somewhere, corners, same as edges. Sigh. And it felt so encouraging, kinda easy centers.



Any practice is good practice, *especially* when it comes to big cube BLD. Now worries, there's always the possibility of getting your next solve!


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Thx for the support. So far, out 7 tries, 3 successes. Should I be proud of that?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> Thx for the support. So far, out 7 tries, 3 successes. Should I be proud of that?



Don't think of it so much as a % pass or % fail. Do you enjoy doing it? That is a much better question to be asking.


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiring but yeah, fun. I just don't like doing it too often though, not sure why.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> Thx for the support. So far, out 7 tries, 3 successes. Should I be proud of that?



I think that's quite good!


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 4, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2*(31)
> 
> 4.22 MTGjumper
> 4.30 SimonWestlund
> ...


2 questions:
1) Why I am not listed on 2x2? (I have done it as the first event)
2) Why I have a DNF on 3x3 Match The Scramble? (I have only 1 DNF)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 4, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> 2 questions:
> 1) Why I am not listed on 2x2? (I have done it as the first event)
> 2) Why I have a DNF on 3x3 Match The Scramble? (I have only 1 DNF)



Sorry for that, I will fix that when I come home again. But that will not be until Tuesday evening. Just so you know, all results are compiled and calculated by a program, it would be to tedious to do it by "hand". Different people write their result posts in very different styles. The program tries to cope with many formats, but fails when you don't follow the guidelines. There are guidelines in the sticky threads, but it is not really necessary to read them if you follow the styles may people use.

I repeat the two most important ones:

Start each result line with a normal event name. 
Write all the times on the same line, preferably with decimal point and separated with at least a space between times.
You may comment your efforts at the end of lines or how many comments you like between lines. Even within lines if surrounded by [ ].
Which reminds me, someone else found it feasible to surround his worst times with just [ ]. That just forces me to remove them 

As I am not at home so I cannot debug the program. But I can still answer question 2):
Because the program reads the first five results after the event name, if the first is not an average of the following five. Now you have written your text so there are two DNF in the first five valid results (on several lines). One of those you intended as a comment but the program does not get that. As to question 1) I am not sure, but if you had written the post on one line I think it would have been ok.

All in all, I am sorry it happened and I will fix it in a couple of days. Normally I fix it immediately, but now it is a "real" competition over the weekend.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 4, 2009)

More events:

5x5: 1:57.71, 1:49.66, (1:48.75), 1:59.23, (2:12.54) = 1:55.53

234: 1:13.83

2345: 3:21.20


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 BLD: DNF (36:xx:xx (18:xx.xx))
> ...



Haha thanks Chris, words of wisdom from the master 

I'll keep trying 1 a week hopefully, I just can't forgive myself for being 2 corners off in competition


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 4, 2009)

More Events:

*3x3*: *32.78* 31.90, (36.80), 34.60, (31.29), 31.83

*2x2+3x3+4x4 relay*: *3:14.44*


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 5, 2009)

fmc: 48 U' R' D2 F U' R L' F L U' z2 U' L' U L R' U R D L' U' L U F U' F' D' y L U L' U2 L U2 L' y' L' U L y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U
First attempt for weekly comp I think. Second attempt overall.
X- cross: U' R' D2 F U' R L' F L U' (10/10)
First Pair: z2 U' L' U L R' U R (7/17)
Second pair: D L' U' L U F U' F' D' (9/26)
Thrid Pair: y L U L' U2 L U2 L' y' L' U L y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U (22/48)
Very bad, only had about 15 minutes to do it. Like my forced LL skip? 
I can't test it right now, but I think there's a mistake. I'll edit it when I get back from dinner.


----------



## V-te (Dec 5, 2009)

*3x3 BLD*
1. DNF. Off by 2 misoriented corners.
2. DNF. Fastest DNF. I tried to rush it, hoping to get some time. I'm really tired. 
Will be participating from now on.


----------



## Faz (Dec 5, 2009)

Enough with the posting, he has already given the results.


----------



## V-te (Dec 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Enough with the posting, he has already given the results.



=/ I just wanted to try...I don't really care if I place or not, I just want the scrambles


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2009)

*Results week 48*

Ok then, these are the final results. Home again and back in business of compiling results (and sorry for the delay).

With all of KwS Pall:s results counted we have a new winner, congratulations:

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.78 Escher
 4.22 MTGjumper
 4.30 SimonWestlund
 4.30 Morten
 4.37 KwS Pall
 4.61 Yichen
 4.80 fazrulz
 4.89 Slash
 5.42 Yes, We Can!
 5.85 luisgepeto
 5.93 Tim Reynolds
 6.33 JunwenYao
 6.51 AvGalen
 6.89 Hong_Zhang
 7.01 randomtoad
 7.22 Evan Liu
 7.29 mande
 7.64 Musli4brekkies
 7.84 kinch2002
 7.88 Squeek
 8.00 Ewks
 8.57 Novriil
 8.59 stefanobevacqua
 8.59 Cyrus C.
 8.91 PeterV
 9.20 blizzardmb
 11.22 Mike Hughey
 11.62 jamesdeanludlow
 12.41 ender9994
 13.04 Inf3rn0
 14.88 msemtd
 15.86 Lumej
 17.32 MatsBergsten
 17.53 vlarsen
*3x3x3 *(44)

 10.99 fazrulz
 11.53 SimonWestlund
 11.92 MTGjumper
 12.40 Escher
 13.45 stefanobevacqua
 13.57 joey
 13.69 ManasijV
 14.43 Morten
 14.53 KwS Pall
 14.92 Yes, We Can!
 15.32 Squeek
 15.47 Tim Reynolds
 16.20 Edmund
 16.38 Rubiks560
 16.68 Slash
 16.70 Ewks
 17.92 Edam
 18.32 mande
 18.90 luisgepeto
 19.13 Yichen
 19.88 kinch2002
 19.89 Novriil
 19.91 JunwenYao
 21.79 Cyrus C.
 21.88 Evan Liu
 22.05 Hong_Zhang
 22.46 AvGalen
 24.14 ender9994
 24.18 SkateTracker
 25.28 jamesdeanludlow
 25.77 Lumej
 26.03 Musli4brekkies
 26.88 PeterV
 26.98 aronpm
 27.26 Mike Hughey
 28.71 Inf3rn0
 32.41 randomtoad
 32.78 blizzardmb
 33.64 vlarsen
 33.96 Tomk
 34.38 salshort
 36.17 ero'2x
 42.16 msemtd
 51.21 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 54.64 KwS Pall
 57.54 MTGjumper
 58.28 SimonWestlund
 1:11.95 Yes, We Can!
 1:14.11 stefanobevacqua
 1:14.42 Squeek
 1:16.19 JunwenYao
 1:20.38 AvGalen
 1:22.26 SkateTracker
 1:24.34 kinch2002
 1:26.32 jamesdeanludlow
 1:29.89 Novriil
 1:29.91 Mike Hughey
 1:30.92 Edam
 1:32.28 Hong_Zhang
 1:37.49 Yichen
 1:45.16 Ewks
 1:50.09 Cyrus C.
 1:54.95 Lumej
 2:24.69 vlarsen
 2:25.00 Wasil
 2:36.56 randomtoad
 2:46.68 PeterV
 2:57.70 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:40.63 KwS Pall
 1:43.14 SimonWestlund
 1:55.53 MTGjumper
 2:13.27 AvGalen
 2:20.54 Squeek
 2:22.29 Yes, We Can!
 2:35.58 Novriil
 2:36.30 Mike Hughey
 2:36.92 SkateTracker
 2:38.96 stefanobevacqua
 2:40.17 Hong_Zhang
 2:45.88 kinch2002
 3:14.03 Cyrus C.
 3:21.93 ero'2x
 3:58.23 Lumej
 4:11.89 vlarsen
 4:27.98 msemtd
10:04.07 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:10.96 KwS Pall
 3:28.46 SimonWestlund
 4:18.13 AvGalen
 6:07.99 Mike Hughey
 9:23.81 msemtd
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:10.10 KwS Pall
 6:09.13 SimonWestlund
 6:19.04 AvGalen
 7:48.37 Mike Hughey
 8:49.92 Hong_Zhang
13:20.38 msemtd
13:22.91 Lumej
15:25.07 Cyrus C.
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 25.50 KwS Pall
 25.88 Morten
 27.70 SimonWestlund
 29.76 MTGjumper
 30.31 Edmund
 30.95 Yes, We Can!
 32.15 Squeek
 39.05 Yichen
 39.06 mande
 42.08 AvGalen
 43.14 Rubiks560
 45.52 Mike Hughey
 47.72 Evan Liu
 49.01 stefanobevacqua
 52.30 randomtoad
 1:03.84 salshort
 1:08.70 Hong_Zhang
 1:16.07 Inf3rn0
 1:16.91 Cyrus C.
 1:19.63 Lumej
 1:33.00 msemtd
 2:04.48 vlarsen
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:47.09 Mike Hughey
 3:26.37 Hong_Zhang
 8:04.42 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 20.27 KwS Pall
 26.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 30.46 Mike Hughey
 30.92 zaub3rfr4g
 31.70 MatsBergsten
 43.87 Hong_Zhang
 44.68 Cyrus C.
 51.86 kinch2002
 55.91 AvGalen
 1:10.41 Yes, We Can!
 1:43.44 randomtoad
 2:19.64 Inf3rn0
 3:51.65 Lumej
 DNF Rubiks560
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:08.80 blah
 1:38.58 Mike Hughey
 1:44.87 PM 1729
 1:56.00 cmhardw
 2:01.05 Micael
 2:06.58 Slash
 2:26.59 MatsBergsten
 2:33.68 mande
 2:35.20 Hong_Zhang
 3:25.06 zaub3rfr4g
 3:34.52 AvGalen
 4:02.88 Rubiks560
 4:04.99 KwS Pall
 4:24.20 kinch2002
 5:11.26 Squeek
 5:24.55 ender9994
12:10.29 Lumej
 DNF msemtd
 DNF randomtoad
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:10.81 cmhardw
 8:07.87 Mike Hughey
13:33.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF mazei
 DNF Jude
 DNF Micael
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:52.55 cmhardw
16:29.64 Mike Hughey
46:56.97 Slash
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/12 Micael
6/6 MatsBergsten
4/4 blah
3/3 Hong_Zhang
3/3 kinch2002
7/11 Mike Hughey
0/2 AvGalen
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 1:10.63 kinch2002
 1:14.29 mande
 1:15.78 Mike Hughey
 1:19.31 KwS Pall
 1:24.39 Hong_Zhang
 1:57.94 zaub3rfr4g
 2:21.37 vlarsen
 2:59.03 Lumej
 DNF AvGalen
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:13.83 MTGjumper
 1:14.63 KwS Pall
 1:18.31 SimonWestlund
 1:33.69 Yes, We Can!
 1:38.25 stefanobevacqua
 1:39.06 JunwenYao
 1:41.66 AvGalen
 1:42.75 zaub3rfr4g
 1:56.00 jamesdeanludlow
 2:01.34 Novriil
 2:05.28 Squeek
 2:10.01 Yichen
 2:15.36 Mike Hughey
 2:17.07 Hong_Zhang
 2:19.36 SkateTracker
 2:29.56 PeterV
 2:33.02 Cyrus C.
 2:56.97 Lumej
 3:12.00 Wasil
 3:13.12 randomtoad
 3:14.44 blizzardmb
 3:35.60 msemtd
 3:49.67 vlarsen
 4:11.59 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 3:02.41 KwS Pall
 3:21.20 MTGjumper
 4:12.97 stefanobevacqua
 4:14.30 Squeek
 4:16.47 AvGalen
 4:34.57 Hong_Zhang
 4:46.40 Novriil
 4:48.07 SkateTracker
 4:57.28 Mike Hughey
 5:55.00 Cyrus C.
 7:56.89 vlarsen
 8:22.27 msemtd
 9:02.60 Lumej
 9:32.02 PeterV
13:13.50 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(9)

 1.00 ianini
 1.57 Evan Liu
 1.59 SimonWestlund
 1.59 jamesdeanludlow
 1.60 Musli4brekkies
 1.64 PeterV
 1.74 Mike Hughey
 2.35 AvGalen
 2.38 msemtd
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.28 jamesdeanludlow
 4.23 Mike Hughey
 4.26 AvGalen
*Clock*(8)

 15.22 AvGalen
 15.49 SimonWestlund
 15.57 Rubiks560
 18.91 jamesdeanludlow
 21.29 Tim Reynolds
 21.39 Mike Hughey
 29.71 msemtd
 34.93 Lumej
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.54 Odder
 6.33 SimonWestlund
 7.53 Ewks
 7.84 KwS Pall
 7.98 Novriil
 9.11 kinch2002
 10.17 Tim Reynolds
 10.91 Hong_Zhang
 11.07 Yes, We Can!
 11.29 randomtoad
 12.10 JunwenYao
 12.98 salshort
 13.47 AvGalen
 14.78 Mike Hughey
 18.81 msemtd
 20.94 ender9994
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:59.29 Yes, We Can!
 2:24.70 Rubiks560
 2:50.06 Mike Hughey
 3:03.63 Hong_Zhang
 3:05.21 AvGalen
 3:05.45 kinch2002
 3:26.87 Novriil
 3:28.42 jamesdeanludlow
 4:28.14 Lumej
 5:40.63 msemtd
*Square-1*(11)

 15.05 MTGjumper
 19.76 SimonWestlund
 22.41 KwS Pall
 32.72 Hong_Zhang
 1:01.23 Ewks
 1:04.27 AvGalen
 1:05.81 Musli4brekkies
 1:06.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:09.31 Mike Hughey
 2:08.56 Lumej
 DNF Cyrus C.
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 Tim Reynolds
29 guusrs
31 Mike Hughey
32 TMOY
41 Slash
45 Morten
46 mazei
48 ZB_FTW!!!
50 Cyrus C.

*Contest results*

285 KwS Pall
259 Mike Hughey
249 SimonWestlund
233 AvGalen
210 Hong_Zhang
210 MTGjumper
186 Yes, We Can!
158 Squeek
147 stefanobevacqua
145 kinch2002
127 Novriil
122 Cyrus C.
113 Morten
112 Lumej
107 Yichen
107 Slash
102 JunwenYao
99 MatsBergsten
99 Tim Reynolds
98 jamesdeanludlow
97 mande
88 Rubiks560
88 Ewks
82 randomtoad
80 Escher
78 SkateTracker
77 fazrulz
75 msemtd
67 Evan Liu
58 Micael
57 Edmund
56 zaub3rfr4g
56 luisgepeto
55 PeterV
54 vlarsen
50 Musli4brekkies
47 Edam
47 cmhardw
42 joey
41 ManasijV
40 ender9994
40 blah
34 Inf3rn0
27 blizzardmb
25 salshort
22 PM 1729
18 guusrs
18 Odder
17 Wasil
16 trying-to-speedcube...
16 ero'2x
16 TMOY
14 aronpm
14 mazei
12 ZB_FTW!!!
10 ianini
8 Tomk
1 Jude


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 9, 2009)

First time sup-200 methinks


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

First place in Megahminks 
Next time I'm going for sup-200!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Michael Eskine



Some of my results are missing from my original post because I failed to create new posts for later results. Can these be added?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2009)

msemtd said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Eskine
> ...



Sure, is it that I missed your edits or did you not enter the results properly?

There's also a missing R


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sure, is it that I missed your edits or did you not enter the results properly?
> 
> There's also a missing R



Could be either! I just put the DNF on the 3BLD but I see you put that in already!. The 7x7x7 result was missing - not a good one but necessary for my records .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Could be either! I just put the DNF on the 3BLD but I see you put that in already!. The 7x7x7 result was missing - not a good one but necessary for my records .



Done


----------



## SebCube (Dec 14, 2009)

3x3x3
(54.81) (46.83) (47.21) (53.03) (52.87)=50.95, pretty good considering i started cubing 3 months ago


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

SebCube said:


> 3x3x3
> (54.81) (46.83) (47.21) (53.03) (52.87)=50.95, pretty good considering i started cubing 3 months ago



I presume you realise this is an old competition and that number 50 is the current week.

Just checking that you realise your results won't count.


----------

